# فيلم سهرة اليوم (حب المستحيل: بطولة مصطفى وسارة وإخراج سمعان)



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*الموضوع مخصص للعضو محامى مصرى لانه طلب ان يتعرف على المسيح وكل شئ يخص المسيح يرجى من الاعضاء عدم التدخل انا هتابع مع استاذ مصطفى كل شئ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*متابع دون تدخل .....*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*



apostle.paul قال:


> *الموضوع مخصص للعضو محامى مصرى لانه طلب ان يتعرف على المسيح وكل شئ يخص المسيح يرجى من الاعضاء عدم التدخل انا هتابع مع استاذ مصطفى كل شئ *


 اوكى وانا معك فى اى حاجه​


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

انا بطلب تواجد مونيكا 57 وليست للمتابعه ولكن للمشاركه​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*الاول انا عايزك تشيل اى كلفة بينا اعتبرنى صاحبك او اخوك واسال عن اى شئ مش فاهمه هعرفك بنفسى بسرعة انا اسمى خالد عبد الرحمن 32 سنة عرفت المسيح من سنتين هنا فى المنتدى وهمشى معاك خطوة خطوة فى معرفتك بالمسيح 
فى الاول عايزك تشيل اى فكرة مسبقة عرفتها طول حياتك عنه الفكر المسيحى مختلف كليا عن كل اللى سمعته
المسيحية مش مجرد طقوس هنمارسها لارضاء الاله 
ولا هى كتاب هنقراه ونحفظه علشان ربنا يرضى عنا 
المسيحية شخص فعل كل شئ من اجل الانسان لكى يصل بالانسان للسماويات 
حول الشخص دا كل شئ بيدور حوليه 
الانجيل لما كتبه رسل المسيح كان بيدور حوالين شخص المسيح
والكرازة كانت باسم المسيح
على اسمه نعتمد وعلى اسمه نعيش وعلى اسمه نموت وعلى اسمه نرث الملكوت 
المسيحية هى المسيح 
وعلشان تعرف المسيح لازم تعرف الاول هو مين المسيح بيمثل لينا ايه
نبى رسول رجل صالح تقى اله ولا شبه اله ولا الاله الازلى بنفسه 
وهبدا الاول معاك فى مين هو المسيح بس الاول الكلمتين دول فيهم مشاكل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




> انا بطلب تواجد مونيكا 57 وليست للمتابعه ولكن للمشاركه


*استاذة مونيكا لو فى مشاركة عايزة تقدميها لاستاذ مصطفى قدميها حسب طلبه *


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*



apostle.paul قال:


> *استاذة مونيكا لو فى مشاركة عايزة تقدميها لاستاذ مصطفى قدميها حسب طلبه *


 انا محتاجها فى كل المشاركات​


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*



apostle.paul قال:


> *الاول انا عايزك تشيل اى كلفة بينا اعتبرنى صاحبك او اخوك واسال عن اى شئ مش فاهمه هعرفك بنفسى بسرعة انا اسمى خالد عبد الرحمن 32 سنة عرفت المسيح من سنتين هنا فى المنتدى وهمشى معاك خطوة خطوة فى معرفتك بالمسيح *
> *فى الاول عايزك تشيل اى فكرة مسبقة عرفتها طول حياتك عنه الفكر المسيحى مختلف كليا عن كل اللى سمعته*
> *المسيحية مش مجرد طقوس هنمارسها لارضاء الاله *
> *ولا هى كتاب هنقراه ونحفظه علشان ربنا يرضى عنا *
> ...


اهلا بيك استاذ خالد
وليه بقى تركت الاسلام
وهل اتعمدت ولا لسه​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*اة انا تعمدت واسباب تركى لاسلام كتيرة هنتناقش فيها فى نص الحوار بس ياريت تقولى هل فى مشكلة فى الكلمتين دول او عندك استفسار فيهم  
*


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*



apostle.paul قال:


> *اة انا تعمدت واسباب تركى لاسلام كتيرة هنتناقش فيها فى نص الحوار بس ياريت تقولى هل فى مشكلة فى الكلمتين دول او عندك استفسار فيهم *


 انا فعلا طلبت استفسار
ليه تركت الاسلام​


----------



## محامى مصرى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

انا دخلت الحوار ده بناء على طلب الاخت دونا
لكن حد يغلط فى ساره ازعل جدا 
الاستاذ مينا البطل بيقولها خساره فيكى اسم المسيح وده
ده عيب 
انتوا بتغلطوا فيها ليه 
على فكرة سارة طلبت منى اخرج من المنتدى
وانا اسف ليكى هلبى رغبتها 
شكرا ليكم وفرصه سعيده 
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*انا متابعة
واحب اقولك يامصطفى ان استاذ خالد هيفيدك اكتر منى لانه عابر ويستطيع فهم ماتريده وداخل المسيحية بعمق
وانا موجوده وتحت امركم*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




> انا فعلا طلبت استفسار
> ليه تركت الاسلام


*لانه لا يقدم فكر لاهوتى منظم عن الاله وشوه صورة الاله نهائيا فى عقولنا 

ثانيا الاسلام لا يصلح ان يقدم للانسان خلاصا 
فانا تيقنت بان الخطية عقوبتها هلاك ولا يقدر ان يصل الانسان بمجهوده وعضلاته للسماويات والاسلام لا يقدم خلاص للانسان هو قدم شعائر وطقوس  جافة زيه زى كل الاديان الوضعية  بنمارسها ومارسها من قبله العرب نمارسها كل يوم وفى النهاية لعلنا نفلح او لا لا يوجد ضمان ولا خلاص 
ثانيا ان الاله الذى نادى بيه انبياء اسرائيل ومن بعدهم المسيحين يختلف كليا عن الاله المعبود فى قبائل العرب ومن بعدهم المسلمين اللى توارثوا عبادة نفس الاله الىل عبدوه اجدادهم العرب 
ثالثا لما درست المسيح التاريخى اللى وجد فعلا فى التاريخ يختلف كليا عن الاساطير اللى وردت فى تعاليم القران عن المسيح فهل الاله لا يعرف ما يؤمن بيه الناس ويقول تعاليم خاطئة
ودا مش كل الاسباب فى حاجات كتير تانية 
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*لو سمحت يامصطفى استمر واحنا هنتكلم مع سارة ونعتذرلها عن الاهانة*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




> انا دخلت الحوار ده بناء على طلب الاخت دونا
> لكن حد يغلط فى ساره ازعل جدا
> الاستاذ مينا البطل بيقولها خساره فيكى اسم المسيح وده
> ده عيب
> ...


*استاذى الفاضل طلبت من الاخت دونا محدش هيكلمك غيرى وانا معاك ارجوك خليك معايا وبكل هدوء هنتحاور بلاش العصبية مش بتجيب نتايج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*انا كمان بقدم اعتذارى بالنيابه عن اى حد اساء ليكوا 
قدمته خاص وبقدموا كمان هنا 
وارجو تقبلوه *


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*يجماعه انا قولت رساله
وبعتذر لأى حد اخد كلامى على انه توجيه ادانه
بعتزر لساره ولمصطفى
ربنا معاكم سواء كنتو مسيحين او مسلمين
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*فى حالة رجوع الاخ مصطفى وقبوله لاعتذارى هيتم استكمال الموضوع بواسطة المحاور  apostle.pau
ورجاء رجاء محبه عدم التدخل اطلاقاً باى تجريح او توجيه اتهامات لمصطفى وساره 
ولندع الرب يعمل
سلام و نعمه ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*على العموم انا مستعد اكمل معاك لو سيادتك عايز تكمل
وانا هكمل معاك زى مقولتلك علشان تفرح بالمسيح مش لاى سبب تانى حياتك الشخصية انت حر فيها انا مليش دخل بيها  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




sara0m قال:


> غريبه
> ​



*????????????????*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




sara0m قال:


> ازيك يا بابا
> اصل انا كتبت كلام بس طلعت وصلت الرسائل الخاصه ورجعت مش لقيتوا
> فخفت اكرره يكون حد مسحه فيزعل منى
> ​



*اهلا ابنتى
انتظرت طويلا أمس ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*من فضلكوا يا جماعه الموضوع ده يخص مصطفى بس 
ممكن بلاش تشتييت واى حوار جانبى استخدموا الخاص
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*يعنى اعمل انا ايه 
اسيب كل حاجه واقعد هنا احرس الموضوع لحد ما يجى مصطفى
يغلق مؤقتاً 
ويا ريت كل اللى عنده مشاركه بعيد عن الموضوع المتفق عليه يحذفها 
يلا بسرعه قبل ما اندهلكوا الزعيم 
يغلق
 سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*تم فتح الموضوع مره اخرى بعد حذف جميع المشاركات الخارجه عن الموضوع
رجاء محبه الالتزام بترك ساحة الحوار للاخ مصطفى ولاخونا المحاور  apostle.paul والاكتفاء بالمتابعه 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*بارك الله فيكى وعليكى يا اخت دونا وكتب لكى ولنا الهداية باذن المولى 
رجاء من الاخوة عدم التدخل وليعينا المولى على هداية الناس الى دينه الذى يبتغيه للعباد
قشطة؟ 
وكل عيد رسل والجميع بخير وليعيده علينا المولى بالخير والبركات
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
بفكر ارجع الاسلام بسببكم 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*استاذ مصطفى لما ترجع بالسلامة ابقى عدى علينا هنا تقضى السهرة معانا ندردش سوا انا قاعد جنبك رنة بس وهتلاقينى عندك 

*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *بارك الله فيكى وعليكى يا اخت دونا وكتب لكى ولنا الهداية باذن المولى
> رجاء من الاخوة عدم التدخل وليعينا المولى على هداية الناس الى دينه الذى يبتغيه للعباد
> قشطة؟
> وكل عيد رسل والجميع بخير وليعيده علينا المولى بالخير والبركات
> ...



*تسجيل دعاء*
*قصدى تسجيل متابعه*​


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

قبل الإستمرار في الموضوع، الرجاء مراجعة المشاركة التالية (			#*108*) والعمل على تجاهل هذا الشخص وهذا الموضوع وعدم مضيعة الوقت معه.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*مش معقول أنا مخى بيشت طيب ليه سمعان القيروانى يعمل كده ده كان كل يوم يبعتلى آيه مشجعة.........بجد أنا مصدوم
يارب إرحمنا*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*مفيش مواضيع هتكمل
الاخ مصطفى .......محامى مسيحى
هو هو نفسه
الاخت سارة
هو هو نفسه
سمعان القيروانى 
يعنى ولا فى اخت ولا فى اخ ولا فى حاجة خالص كل دى اشتغالات 
التلاتة قاعدين فى نفس البيت بل فى نفس الغرفة وعلى نفس الجهاز 
ولنشكر استاذ روك لاننا لدينا قمر صناعى بيكشف عن الاعضاء فى بيوتهم 
اخ مينا البطل شوف شغلك يا حبيبى انطلق

*


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

عن نفسي توقت الموضوع ده وقلت عليه لصوت صارخ خاصه من موضوع سلام المسيح اللي قل فيه روك انهم نفس الاي بي وحدثت مشاركه بالغلط وبررها القيرواني  انهم بيتكلمو في الياهو والكلام جه بالغلط مع اني الياهو ارسال المحادثات فيه تختلف كليا عن المنتديات بجد برافو ماي روك


----------



## absmatic (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2882508&postcount=9
ده نص المشاركه اللي بيتكلم فيه وغلط ومش عرف يلعب الادوار كويس 
وده الموضوع كله اللي كشفهم فيخ ماي روك من الاول 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183407


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*الاخت سارة عنوان
مشيخه الازهر الشريف (الجديدة)

العنوان: حديقه الخالدين - طريق صلاح سالم - الدراسة

تليفون: 25925308 - 25902518
لا تتاخرى عليها على طول 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *الاخت سارة عنوان
> مشيخه الازهر الشريف (الجديدة)
> 
> العنوان: حديقه الخالدين - طريق صلاح سالم - الدراسة
> ...


*طيب كشف الموضوع وفهمناه حصل إزاى طيب والإسم العنوان دول تم التوصل ليهم إزاى ااااااااااااااااااااه يادماغى :a82:
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *
> اخ مينا البطل شوف شغلك يا حبيبى انطلق
> 
> *



*كان نفسى أنطلق بس خلاص كله بقى واضح جدا
مبحبش اشتغل على المكشوف للاسف
خلاص بقى خيرها فى غيرها على رأى سمعان*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*عيب يا استاذ سمعان الالعاب الصبيانية اللى انت بتعملها دى
انت كدا بتستهزء بينا وبالمنتدى كله وتشغلنا فى مواضيع فارغة فبركتها بدماخك 
ياجماعة انا هتبرع ب50 جنيه للاخت سارة لشراء نقاب بعد ان هداها الله للاسلام فهل من متبرع؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *عيب يا استاذ سمعان الالعاب الصبيانية اللى انت بتعملها دى
> انت كدا بتستهزء بينا وبالمنتدى كله وتشغلنا فى مواضيع فارغة فبركتها بدماخك
> ياجماعة انا هتبرع ب50 جنيه للاخت سارة لشراء نقاب بعد ان هداها الله للاسلام فهل من متبرع؟؟؟؟
> 
> *




*جاى منى كارت شحن بخمسين
بس شحن على الهواء *


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

خد عندك الف وخمسويت جنية للاخت سارة للتبرع
​


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

انا الجبنة الدنماركي على حسابي طيلة فترة شهر العسل


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




My Rock قال:


> انا الجبنة الدنماركي على حسابي طيلة فترة شهر العسل




*وانا هخلى امى تعملهم فطير مشلتت من الاخر :new6:*
*اهو يبقى فطير وجبنه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




My Rock قال:


> انا الجبنة الدنماركي على حسابي طيلة فترة شهر العسل



*وأحنا يعنى مشوفناش منك اى جبنه يا زعيم 
يا بختك ياللى ف بالى بحقد عليك هههههههههههههه*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*ابسط ياعم دا الجبنة الدنماركى فى شهر العسل ايه بقة مقلكش
 طاقة رهيبة هتعلى معاك على الاخر 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *وانا هخلى امى تعملهم فطير مشلتت من الاخر :new6:*
> *اهو يبقى فطير وجبنه*



*كماااااااااان فطير مشلتت 
اللهم نويت اغير اسمى وايبيهى :fun_lol: ههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*خدونى معاكم اتفرج على شكل شهر العسل اية
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*بس بجد انا متضايق 
علشان طلبت في الموضوع الاول فشار و كنا بنتفرج و انتوا قفلتوا الموضوع بقي و متفرجناش علي الفيلم للاخر يا ريت لو حد يقولي النهاية علشان نمت بدري* :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *مفيش مواضيع هتكمل
> الاخ مصطفى .......محامى مسيحى
> هو هو نفسه
> الاخت سارة
> ...



بجدددددددددددددد
طب ازاي كان داخل بعضويتين ف وقت وااحد
حاجه تحزن بجدددد


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> بجدددددددددددددد
> طب ازاي كان داخل بعضويتين ف وقت وااحد
> حاجه تحزن بجدددد


*عادى مسطب اتنين متصفح*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*يا جماعة نسيتو المشرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووبات*
*شررررررررررررررررررررررررربات الفرح *
*لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي احلي زغروطة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




bob قال:


> *بس بجد انا متضايق
> علشان طلبت في الموضوع الاول فشار و كنا بنتفرج و انتوا قفلتوا الموضوع بقي و متفرجناش علي الفيلم للاخر يا ريت لو حد يقولي النهاية علشان نمت بدري* :fun_lol::fun_lol:


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اه يا نمس كنت فاهم من الاول:smil15:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




> *خدونى معاكم اتفرج على شكل شهر العسل اية
> هههههههههههههه*


*عيب ياولاد سبوهم براحتهم علشان التركيز*


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *اه يا نمس كنت فاهم من الاول:smil15:*​


*انا حسيت انه فيلم عربي بس للاسف بقي هندي و كالعاده وسعت اوي من المخرج هههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عادى مسطب اتنين متصفح*



*متفتحش عنين الاعضاء يا مووون :fun_oops:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *متفتحش عنين الاعضاء يا مووون :fun_oops:*



هههههههههه
وهو روك تفوتو حاجه
يفتحو ع قد ما يقدرووو  هههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا جماعة نسيتو المشرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووبات*
> *شررررررررررررررررررررررررربات الفرح *
> *لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي احلي زغروطة*​



*أحياااااااااة النبى بلاش مشروباتك انتى ف المناسبه الحلوه دى :t19:*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*Rosetta, ‏+Roka_Jesus++, ‏apostle.paul+, ‏مونيكا 57+, ‏اليعازر+, ‏Dona Nabil+, ‏Molka Molkan+, ‏vetaa+

اللهم زد و بارك ههههههههههههههههه 
في كاميرة خفية هنا ولا إيه :smile02
تعيشوا و تاكلوا غيرها 
بس فعلا شكي طلع في محله 
أنا من الأول كنت شاكة في العضو ده !​*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*بس انا كده متأكد اننا عندنا فريق مباحث ولا مباحث أمن الدوله
عليا الطلاق احنا خساره 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




bob قال:


> *انا حسيت انه فيلم عربي بس للاسف بقي هندي و كالعاده وسعت اوي من المخرج هههههههههههه*


*ايوة لما البطل يتقتل وفي الاخر الفيلم تلاقيه صاحي:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




Rosetta قال:


> *Rosetta, ‏+Roka_Jesus++, ‏apostle.paul+, ‏مونيكا 57+, ‏اليعازر+, ‏Dona Nabil+, ‏Molka Molkan+, ‏vetaa+
> 
> اللهم زد و بارك ههههههههههههههههه
> في كاميرة خفية هنا ولا إيه :smile02
> ...


*اسمي مكتوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب:2:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*انشاء الله هنفتح قسم قريب للتعارف بين البنات المسيحية والمسلمين علشان كل حاجة تبقى تحت عنينا 
احنا بنشجع الوحدة الوطنية
ياريت استاذ روك تبقى تشوفلنا الحوار دا نعمله واهو كله خدمة للاسلام ربنا ميحرمك منهم ابدا  
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *أحياااااااااة النبى بلاش مشروباتك انتى ف المناسبه الحلوه دى :t19:*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا لازم مشروبات عشان تبلع الاكل ده:fun_lol:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*ومعانا الاخت سارة فى الصفحة ونقول الو................

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بس انا كده متأكد اننا عندنا فريق مباحث ولا مباحث أمن الدوله
> عليا الطلاق احنا خساره
> *



*وحياتك  ال FBI‏  ميجيش جنبينا حاجه :new6:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *ومعانا الاخت سارة فى الصفحة ونقول الو................
> 
> *


*الخط اتقطع*
*حاول الاتصال في وقت لاحق*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*ايوووووووو انا معاك اهو بكام الدقيقة 
عدنك عششن اتكلم*​


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *ومعانا الاخت سارة فى الصفحة ونقول الو................
> 
> *


*اذا اردت هذه النغمة اضغط علي علامة النجمة **


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *انشاء الله هنفتح قسم قريب للتعارف بين البنات المسيحية والمسلمين علشان كل حاجة تبقى تحت عنينا
> احنا بنشجع الوحدة الوطنية
> ياريت استاذ روك تبقى تشوفلنا الحوار دا نعمله واهو كله خدمة للاسلام ربنا ميحرمك منهم ابدا
> *



*ده انت هتبيع ايس كريم لما تقول يا بس :fun_lol:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




bob قال:


> *اذا اردت هذه النغمة اضغط علي علامة النجمة **


:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




> *ده انت هتبيع ايس كريم لما تقول يا بس :fun_lol:*


*بما انى اتفسحت من البيت وقاعد فاضى هنا جنبكوا نشوف الاخت سارة بنفكر نجيب تلاجة ايس كريم كخدمة مساهمة للحر
دونا مشاركة معايا اللى عايز يشارك فى المشروع يااهلا وسهلا مربح والمصحف وهيساعد على ازمة البطالة  *


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*لكثرة الطلبات على الفطير المشلتت
قررنا الاتى
بجانب القسم الذى اقترحه شمس الحق
هفتح لامى محل فطير على اول القسم
واهو كل يوم هيبقى عندنا شهر عسل وامى تشتغل نار
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*تم تغير اسم الموضوع ل 
البحث عن الحقيقة الضائعة بين قوسين اين اشيائى 
*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لكثرة الطلبات على الفطير المشلتت*
> *قررنا الاتى*
> *بجانب القسم الذى اقترحه شمس الحق*
> *هفتح لامى محل فطير على اول القسم*
> *واهو كل يوم هيبقى عندنا شهر عسل وامى تشتغل نار*


 
طيب والنبي وصيلها علي فطير ليا :new6::new6:


----------



## bob (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*معلش بقي بما ان كل واحد بيدور علي مصلحته 
انا بقي حلف بفريسكا و اشغل شوية صبيان عندي يشوي درة 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




Coptic Man قال:


> طيب والنبي وصيلها علي فطير ليا :new6::new6:




*صدقنى اصلا احنا معندناش حريم بتشتغل
بس مراعاة منى للوحده الوطنيه :new6:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




apostle.paul قال:


> *بما انى اتفسحت من البيت وقاعد فاضى هنا جنبكوا نشوف الاخت سارة بنفكر نجيب تلاجة ايس كريم كخدمة مساهمة للحر
> دونا مشاركة معايا اللى عايز يشارك فى المشروع يااهلا وسهلا مربح والمصحف وهيساعد على ازمة البطالة  *





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لكثرة الطلبات على الفطير المشلتت
> قررنا الاتى
> بجانب القسم الذى اقترحه شمس الحق
> هفتح لامى محل فطير على اول القسم
> ...



*الزعيم جه ع السيره وهيطالب بنسبه :new6:*


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*هو سارة و مصطفى راحوا يتمشوا ولا إيه  ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




Rosetta قال:


> *هو سارة و مصطفى راحوا يتمشوا ولا إيه  ​*



لاء بيبصو ع بعض من البلكونه
اصلهم جيران


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*طيب ده كان عضو مبارك وكان المخفى مفتوح قدامه *


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *الزعيم جه ع السيره وهيطالب بنسبه :new6:*


*
لا كله الا امى
خدو منى انا نسبه 
انما امى لا :fun_lol:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*تسجيل خروج ........*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

*دا لسسسسسسسسسه الصيف طويل وموسم الافلام ابتدى بدرى السنة دى
دا احنا هنشوف بلاوى
بس هو واضح كدا السيناريوهات كلها الصيف دا كوميدية 
قال تحت الشجرة قال وايده مخرومة  
*


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*

نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:


إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
إنشاء عضوية خاصة لذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة (كثيري الوقت وقليلي الإهتمام)

توزيع فطيرة المشلتت في عرس كل إثنين سيجتمعون على سنة الله ورسوله صلعم

توزيع جبنة دنماركي بأنواعها المختلفة على كل شخصين تجمعهم سنة الله ورسوله صلعم طيلة فترة شهر العسل


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




> *طيب ده كان عضو مبارك وكان المخفى مفتوح قدامه *


*كدا نتفهم غلط هو احنا عندنا ايه جوا لا سمح الله يفتكروا بنبيع مخدرات ولا حاجة 
ايس كريم اة ازوزة اة فطير اة حرنكش اة بس مخدرات لا احنا شرفا *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




> نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:
> 
> 
> إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
> ...



*كتير والله قلبك الكبير دا دا مفيش مدير منتدى فى الدنيا بيعمل كدا 
تحية لمدير منتدانا العظيم *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




My Rock قال:


> نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:
> 
> 
> إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
> ...


*فين المشروووووووووووووووووووووبات:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




My Rock قال:


> نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:
> 
> 
> إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
> ...



*الله الله الله :fun_lol:
 هشتكنا وبشتكنا ياريس دانتا ريس والنعمه كويس:mus13:​*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




My Rock قال:


> نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:
> 
> 
> إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
> ...


 
وميكب العروسة من عندي يا زلمة 

انتا ناسي المحل بتاعي ولا ايه :new6:


----------



## vetaa (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*



> *توزيع جبنة دنماركي بأنواعها المختلفة على كل شخصين تجمعهم سنة الله ورسوله صلعم طيلة فترة شهر العسل*


*الحمدلله مش فيتا *:new6:
*بجد الله ينور موضوع جامد جدا
اللهم اكثر من السارات يا رب العالمين
هههههه

يارب اهديي عبيدك واملى قلوبهم ويومهم بيك
*​


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

يُنقل الى المنتدى العام بعنوان *فيلم سهرة اليوم (حب المستحيل: بطولة مصطفى وسارة وإخراج سمعان)  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

*يا عناوينك يا زعييييييييييييييييم ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

*لا كده
احنا محتاجين واحده بلاك ليبل عشان السهره هتحلو اؤى
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا كده
> احنا محتاجين واحده بلاك ليبل عشان السهره هتحلو اؤى
> *



*مشيها كابتشينووو يا مووون كده هتحصل المخرج :new6:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*



My Rock قال:


> نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:
> 
> 
> إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
> ...


 
حلو اوى يازعيم ههههههههه يامهشتكنا ومبشتكنا يا احلى ريس انت 

كويس بكره فطااااااااااااار ههههههههههههه:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مشيها كابتشينووو يا مووون كده هتحصل المخرج :new6:*




*هى مش الخمور حلال فى المسيحيه ولا ايه هههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هى مش الخمور حلال فى المسيحيه ولا ايه هههههههههه*



*اسأل مريومه يا خويا :new6:*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يوليو 2011)

ممكن حد يفهمني الموضوع انا مش فاهم اية الحكايه بطبط

سمعان طلع مسلم وبيمثل يعني وداخل بكذا عضوية ؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه
الفيلم تحفففه


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اسأل مريومه يا خويا :new6:*



*حاضر هسألها واهو بالمره
نشوف الجامع اللى بيصنع الخمور ونشترى من هناك
اعتقد هتبقى ارخص وكمان الجوده هتبقى حلوه لان الصناعه فى جامع :new6:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

انا مش عارفه اصدق
انا كنت شاكه ان ساره ومحاميه ومصطفي شخص واحد بصراحه
لكن كل دا يطلعوا سمعان
هي دي الصدمه اللي مش عارفه اصدقها
ليه كل الفيلم دا
وهايستفيد ايه من كل دا طيب

يا مثبت العقل يارب
ارحمنا برحمتك يا يسوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حاضر هسألها واهو بالمره
> نشوف الجامع اللى بيصنع الخمور ونشترى من هناك
> اعتقد هتبقى ارخص وكمان الجوده هتبقى حلوه لان الصناعه فى جامع :new6:*



*كفايه انه هيبقى شرعى يا ولا :new6:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ممكن حد يفهمني الموضوع انا مش فاهم اية الحكايه بطبط
> 
> سمعان طلع مسلم وبيمثل يعني وداخل بكذا عضوية ؟؟؟



*واضح إنك دخلت بعد الفيلم ماخلص يامان .........تصدق انا كده بفكر اغير اسمى ده شبهنى .​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 يوليو 2011)

يعني في النهاية هو مسلم وكان بيمثل ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!  طول الفترة دي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> يُنقل الى المنتدى العام بعنوان *فيلم سهرة اليوم (حب المستحيل: بطولة مصطفى وسارة وإخراج سمعان)  *


*الله عليك يا زعيم:fun_lol:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2011)

*احذروا من كل عضو إسمه سمعان*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: من هو يسوع*




My Rock قال:


> نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:
> 
> 
> إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
> ...



طب الجمهور مش ليه نفس ولا ايه يا زعيم
ولا هانتفرج علي الفيلم كدا قرديحي
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كفايه انه هيبقى شرعى يا ولا :new6:*



*ايون زى المايوه الاسلامى كده
شرعى برضه هههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا كده*
> *احنا محتاجين واحده بلاك ليبل عشان السهره هتحلو اؤى*


 
متنفعش ريد ليبل بتاعت بلادها :new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*حد يسمي صرصارة*
*مش عييييييييييييييييب*
*ولا مصطفي الهي تطصفي لاخررررررررررررررررررررررررررر قطرة*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

*مليش دعوة عاووووووووووووووووز
اكون ممثل انا كمان ينفع دور
ليا (شاهد مشفش حاجة)*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> متنفعش ريد ليبل بتاعت بلادها :new6:



*صدقنى يا مون انت أى حاجه منك جامده
وكمان بتاعت بلادها كده كتيير
انت عارف عنوان المحل ؟*


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

تعريف بشخصيات الفلم:


مصطفى: شاب مسلم في منتصف العشرينات، انيق في ملبسه وذكي في دراسته ومجاله. رجل شهم وقوي وكلمته تمشي على مئة رجل اخر (خاصة إذا كان مسيحي). شخصيته قوية جداً، فهي أقوى من شخصي أي شخص مسيحية في مصر كلها. يتمتع بقوة بدنية تؤهله لتخويف اي شخص مسيحي يحاول التفكير في التحرش بحبيبة القلب.



سارة: شابة مسيحية أصغر من مصطفى بسنتين. شائت الأقدار ان تكون جيران مصطفى وان تدرس نفس مجال مصطفى. اُعجبت بالشهم مصطفى، فهو انيق وابيض ومخضر العينين. مر الوقت وتعامل مع اكثر شاب مسيحي لا يملك ربع قوة وشهامة مصطفى، فالمسيحيين معروف عنهم انهم اضعف من المسلمين، نعم فالمسلم في عين سارة الفارس المقدام الذي كلمته اكبر من كلمة راعي الكنيسة في شعبه.

تابعونا فالسهرة مستمرة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تعريف بشخصيات الفلم:
> 
> 
> مصطفى: شاب مسلم في منتصف العشرينات، انيق في ملبسه وذكي في دراسته ومجاله. رجل شهم وقوي وكلمته تمشي على مئة رجل اخر (خاصة إذا كان مسيحي). شخصيته قوية جداً، فهي أقوى من شخصي أي شخص مسيحية في مصر كلها. يتمتع بقوة بدنية تؤهله لتخويف اي شخص مسيحي يحاول التفكير في التحرش بحبيبة القلب.
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*في حاجة ناقصة يا زعيم*
*حلاق والمنقبة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صدقنى يا مون انت أى حاجه منك جامده*
> *وكمان بتاعت بلادها كده كتيير*
> *انت عارف عنوان المحل ؟*


 
ربنا يخليك يا موووون

لا انا اجي وابقي تعالي انتا بقي قابلني زي ما انتا عارف:fun_lol:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تعريف بشخصيات الفلم:





My Rock قال:


> مصطفى: شاب مسلم في منتصف العشرينات، انيق في ملبسه وذكي في دراسته ومجاله. رجل شهم وقوي وكلمته تمشي على مئة رجل اخر (خاصة إذا كان مسيحي). شخصيته قوية جداً، فهي أقوى من شخصي أي شخص مسيحية في مصر كلها. يتمتع بقوة بدنية تؤهله لتخويف اي شخص مسيحي يحاول التفكير في التحرش بحبيبة القلب.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
والنبي تنفع سينارست قد الدنيا يا زلمة :new6:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تعريف بشخصيات الفلم:
> 
> 
> مصطفى: شاب مسلم في منتصف العشرينات، انيق في ملبسه وذكي في دراسته ومجاله. رجل شهم وقوي وكلمته تمشي على مئة رجل اخر (خاصة إذا كان مسيحي). شخصيته قوية جداً، فهي أقوى من شخصي أي شخص مسيحية في مصر كلها. يتمتع بقوة بدنية تؤهله لتخويف اي شخص مسيحي يحاول التفكير في التحرش بحبيبة القلب.
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نسيت البلكووووووووووووووون يا زعيم 
وشررررررم الشيخ وووووووووووووووو
فاصل ونوووووووووواصل :t17:*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> ده انت هتبيع ايس كريم لما تقول يا بس



انت تبيع درة بس قرب للكورنيش ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

عاوووووووووووووووووز
دورررررررررررر
شاهد مشفش حاجة
يازعيم
ينفع
ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> نظراً للطلبات الكثيرة قررنا التالي:
> إفتتاح قسم للتعارف بين المسلمين والمسيحيات
> إنشاء عضوية خاصة لذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة (كثيري الوقت وقليلي الإهتمام)
> توزيع فطيرة المشلتت في عرس كل إثنين سيجتمعون على سنة الله ورسوله صلعم
> توزيع جبنة دنماركي بأنواعها المختلفة على كل شخصين تجمعهم سنة الله ورسوله صلعم طيلة فترة شهر العسل



وكله على حساب صاحب المحل هههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

ده حلم ولا علم دة !!​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اكتر شيئ ضحكنى هى مشاركاتكم ياللى مثل السكر
ضحكتنى اكتير اكتر من الفيلم نفسة
واحلى تحية بجد لفريق الادارة  العامل على  النقل والبث المباشر
وعلى امكانياتة الرائعة فى اخراجة بها الصورة الجميلة
برافو برافو برافو بجد
سينارست رائع والتنفيذ اروع وبجد الشخصيات اروع واروع


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> عريف بشخصيات الفلم:
> مصطفى: شاب مسلم في منتصف العشرينات، انيق في ملبسه وذكي في دراسته ومجاله. رجل شهم وقوي وكلمته تمشي على مئة رجل اخر (خاصة إذا كان مسيحي). شخصيته قوية جداً، فهي أقوى من شخصي أي شخص مسيحية في مصر كلها. يتمتع بقوة بدنية تؤهله لتخويف اي شخص مسيحي يحاول التفكير في التحرش بحبيبة القلب.
> 
> 
> ...



تعريف المخرج بقى ههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 19 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 3) ‏*Coptic Man*, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*, ‏*bob**, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*جيلان*+, ‏*just member*+, ‏*marcelino*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*سمير الشاعر*, ‏*سمعان الاخميمى*, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+

مجتمعين في السماء يارب :new6:


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*مصطفى ابيضانى وعينه خضرة فاهم نفسه النبى حارسه حسين فهمى*


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

لن اكمل الفلم ان لم احصل على 5 تقييمات (كأقل تقدير) في كل مقطع اقدمه..
انا لن اهتز ولن اساوم ولن ابيع..


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> لاء بيبصو ع بعض من البلكونه
> اصلهم جيران



اه بتبص من البلكونة تلاقيه فى وشها ههههههههههه


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لن اكمل الفلم ان لم احصل على 5 تقييمات (كأقل تقدير) في كل مقطع اقدمه..
> انا لن اهتز ولن اساوم ولن ابيع..


ههههههههههههه
فكرتنى بنفسي يا زعيم للدرجة دى اخلاقنا اتغيرت
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
استغلالين استغلالين يعنى


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> ذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 19 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 3) ‏Coptic Man, ‏+Roka_Jesus++, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏apostle.paul, ‏bob*, ‏Dona Nabil+, ‏Eva Maria+, ‏girgis2, ‏جيلان+, ‏just member+, ‏marcelino+, ‏My Rock+, ‏سمير الشاعر, ‏سمعان الاخميمى, ‏sparrow, ‏tasoni queena+
> 
> مجتمعين في السماء يارب



ههههههههههه لا فعلا حفلة


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

بس ادينى دورررررررر
شاهد مشفش حاجة وانا اقييمك علطووووووول


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يوليو 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 20 ( الأعضاء 17 والزوار 3) 		 	 	 		 			‏*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*, ‏*+Bent El3dra+*+, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*+, ‏*Coptic Man*+, ‏*اوريجانوس المصري**+, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*, ‏*just member*+, ‏*marcelino*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*سمير الشاعر*+, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*tota bent elmaseh*, ‏*vetaa*+

*الجديد بقى فى المتواجدون الان
ان مصطفى وساره وسمعان معانا ههههههههههه فى 3 زوار هههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله ما اشاء الله والله واكبر

العدد في اللمون الفيلم ده هيكسر الدنيا :new6:

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 20 ( الأعضاء 18 والزوار 2) ‏*Coptic Man*, ‏*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*+, ‏*+Bent El3dra+*, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*, ‏*اوريجانوس المصري**+, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*just member*+, ‏*marcelino*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*سمير الشاعر*, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*tota bent elmaseh*, ‏*vetaa*+


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لن اكمل الفلم ان لم احصل على 5 تقييمات (كأقل تقدير) في كل مقطع اقدمه..
> انا لن اهتز ولن اساوم ولن ابيع..


*طب هات الاول وانا اديك:new6:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> لن اكمل الفلم ان لم احصل على 5 تقييمات (كأقل تقدير) في كل مقطع اقدمه..
> انا لن اهتز ولن اساوم ولن ابيع..



5 تقييمات ايه !!

خد 5 جنيه من كل عضو فى الموضوع ( رسم دخول ) هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 19 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 3) ‏*Coptic Man*, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*, ‏*bob**, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*جيلان*+, ‏*just member*+, ‏*marcelino*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*سمير الشاعر*, ‏*سمعان الاخميمى*, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+
> 
> مجتمعين في السماء يارب :new6:



*اللهم زيد وبارك :yaka:​*


----------



## vetaa (11 يوليو 2011)

*كنت لسه هقول اية الجماهير دى كلها
روك المبيعات هتزيد
ومتنساش المشرفين
بكره  عيد هههههه

متابعين باقى الفيلم من اول الابطال لحد تتر النهايه 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> مصطفى ابيضانى وعينه خضرة فاهم نفسه النبى حارسه حسين فهمى



وانا اقول عنده برود اعصاب اسم الله ولا جراح بريطانى ههههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*فين سعاد حسنى اللى بتبص عليه من الشباك 
فيلم المراهقين
وتخرج سارة فى الصباح تلقى بالحصا على شباك مصطفى وتاتى زلطة فى ازاز بيت مصطفى تقوم ام مصطفى نازلة على بيت سعاد جراها من شعرها تقولها وحياة الىل جابتك مهسيبك غير لما تجيبى 12 جنيه وريال حق الازاز
فيهرول مصطفى بالبيجاما الكستور ويقولها خلاص يا اما دى الحتة الحلوة بتاعتى وبتنادينى 
فتبصق فى وجهه تقوله دا يا حتة حلوة امال امك تبقى ايه؟
وينتهى المشهد الساخن الملهلب بلقاء ساخن بالبيجاما الكستور والعباية 
*


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

روك ارجوك جربنى مرة واحدة بس
انا من زمان وانا عايز امثل وانت مو عاطيني فرصة
اشمعنى هما يعني..؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*صرصاااااااااااااااااااارة ومصطففففففففففففففي *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لن اكمل الفلم ان لم احصل على 5 تقييمات (كأقل تقدير) في كل مقطع اقدمه..
> انا لن اهتز ولن اساوم ولن ابيع..



ههههههههههههه طب اللي مش يعرف يبعت تقييم بقي

ممكن ياخد هو تقييم منك يا روك

ياخراشي عليا استغلاليه انا خالص


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

يا جماعة كفاية ضحك نهزر شوية بقى :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه بتبص من البلكونة تلاقيه فى وشها ههههههههههه



*احرقى الفيلم بقى :bomb: ههههههههه*


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وانا اقول عنده برود اعصاب اسم الله ولا جراح بريطانى ههههههههههه


لالالا اعترض على الجملة الاخيرة على فكرة
وبالذات بريطانى دى 
ماتغلطيش يا حجة فى  اطبا معاكى هون انجليزية وجراحة بردو
مش بدى اجرح حدا انا


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لن اكمل الفلم ان لم احصل على 5 تقييمات (كأقل تقدير) في كل مقطع اقدمه..
> انا لن اهتز ولن اساوم ولن ابيع..


 
اديك اخدت ال 5 تقييمات يلا بقي عاوزين تعريف المخرج :boxing:

انا جبت فشار وقاعدلكم النهارده في الموضوع :fun_lol:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لن اكمل الفلم ان لم احصل على 5 تقييمات (كأقل تقدير) في كل مقطع اقدمه..
> انا لن اهتز ولن اساوم ولن ابيع..


 

:ab5::ab5::ab5:
لا كدا زعلتنى يازعيم نفسى فعلا اديك تقييم عن كل مشاركه بس انت مش عملتلنا النظام دا وخليته واحد بس ليه بس كدا ههههههههههههه

ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييون تقيييييييييييييييييييييييييم عن كل ازاعه يازعييييييييييييييم

كمل يلا بقى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*انا بعرف خدني انا بليييييييييييييييييييييييز*​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> روك ارجوك جربنى مرة واحدة بس
> انا من زمان وانا عايز امثل وانت مو عاطيني فرصة
> اشمعنى هما يعني..؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ما تدوله فرصته

ناخد من كل رجل قبيلة هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> لالالا اعترض على الجملة الاخيرة على فكرة
> وبالذات بريطانى دى
> ماتغلطيش يا حجة فى اطبا معاكى هون انجليزية وجراحة بردو
> مش بدى اجرح حدا انا



اه صح نسيت معانا اطباء وبريطانين كمان هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> بسم الله ما اشاء الله والله واكبر
> 
> العدد في اللمون الفيلم ده هيكسر الدنيا :new6:
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 20 ( الأعضاء 18 والزوار 2) ‏*Coptic Man*, ‏*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*+, ‏*+Bent El3dra+*, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*, ‏*اوريجانوس المصري**+, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*just member*+, ‏*marcelino*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*سمير الشاعر*, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*tota bent elmaseh*, ‏*vetaa*+



*حاجه ساقعه 
كوووووووولا شيبس بيبسسسى
تسااااااااااااااااااااالى :2:*


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ما تدوله فرصته
> 
> ناخد من كل رجل قبيلة هههههههههههه


ايوة كدة احتاج مساندتك
 ونعمل مظاهرة فى ميدان التحرير بتاع المنتدى ع هيك


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه صح نسيت معانا اطباء وبريطانين كمان هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه
ايوة كدة:new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> روك ارجوك جربنى مرة واحدة بس
> انا من زمان وانا عايز امثل وانت مو عاطيني فرصة
> اشمعنى هما يعني..؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
هنحاول نكتشفك في الموسم القادم ياجوجو  :new6:

الاخ سمعان خطف الاضواء في هذا الشهر :fun_lol:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*سممممممممممممممممممممممممممع هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس*
*الفشاااااااااااااااااااار وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل*
*




*

*



*​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حاجه ساقعه
> كوووووووولا شيبس بيبسسسى
> تسااااااااااااااااااااالى :2:*


وانا وانا يا دونا عايز مصاصة وشيبسى وبوب كورن
وكمان شيكولاة بس ابيض :2:


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> بسم الله ما اشاء الله والله واكبر
> 
> العدد في اللمون الفيلم ده هيكسر الدنيا :new6:
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 20 ( الأعضاء 18 والزوار 2) ‏*Coptic Man*, ‏*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*+, ‏*+Bent El3dra+*, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*, ‏*اوريجانوس المصري**+, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*just member*+, ‏*marcelino*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*سمير الشاعر*, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*tota bent elmaseh*, ‏*vetaa*+




هو انا اسمي فين بقي
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حاجه ساقعه
> كوووووووولا شيبس بيبسسسى
> تسااااااااااااااااااااالى :2:*


*انا جبت فشاااااااااااااااااار:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

هااااااااااااااااااااااى
هو انا مليش حاجة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> وانا وانا يا دونا عايز مصاصة وشيبسى وبوب كورن
> وكمان شيكولاة بس ابيض :2:


*فوق يا جوجو البوب كورن:fun_lol:*​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> هنحاول نكتشفك في الموسم القادم ياجوجو  :new6:
> 
> الاخ سمعان خطف الاضواء في هذا الشهر :fun_lol:


ههههههههه
موافق يا سيدى:love45:
اخيييييييييرا همثل وهظهر فى المنتدى وابقى مشهور اوى كدة
اشكرك يارب 
ماتتخيلش يا مينا انا كنت بحلم بكدة قد اية
ربنا كبير يابني:flowers:


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> احرقى الفيلم بقى  ههههههههه



هههههههههه طب شوفتى يا دونا بما قالتله 



> حاضر بس ممكن علشان خاطرى تهدى اعصابك ممكن تقوم تتمشى شويه بعيد عن الجهاز



لا حول الله يارب عمال يحب فى نفسه من امبارح ههههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2011)

*اللقاء الساخن بالبيجاما الكستور والعباية
سارة/هى دى البيجاما يا حبيبى المخططة اللى انت بتنام بيها دا روعة دى سنيه؟
مصطفى /ايوة يا حببتى واهو التيك اهو ميد ان شينا اكيد كله سنيه
وعبايتك سنيه؟
لا يا اخويا انا مبلبس سينيه انا بجيب اسر منتجة اضمن 
الله يا حبيبتى 
بس انت قافلها لاخر زرار كدا ليه انت عيان
لا يا حبيبى بس انا جايب معايا الكرافية هلبسها عليها وانا فى المحكمة وانتى هتروحى بالشبشب
ماله يا حبيبى انت تعرف دا بكام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس دى كدا مش رايحين محكمة يا حبيبتى احنا كدا رايحين سوق الجمعة نشترى خضار 
وماله طول ماحنا مع بعض مش هتفرق شباشبنا وبيجامتنا المهم الحب

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
*شوفو الفيلم الجديد ده*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2892117#post2892117*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه طب شوفتى يا دونا بما قالتله
> 
> 
> 
> لا حول الله يارب عمال يحب فى نفسه من امبارح ههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههه
سيبه يحب يا فوزيه


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

اة شوفتوة
ياااااااااااااااااااااامى روك
لو انت مش هتدينى دوررررررررررررررررر
انا رايح اكتب فيك شعر ذجل
اخلى الكل يضحك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هو انا اسمي فين بقي
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*فتشنى فتش 
مع تحيات سمعه :new6:*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هو انا اسمي فين بقي
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
يا سلام واحنا عندنا كام Gospel Life

اسمك اهوا موجود :fun_lol:

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 3) ‏*Coptic Man*, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*Gospel Life**+, ‏*just member*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*Rosetta**+, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> سممممممممممممممممممممممممممع هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس
> الفشاااااااااااااااااااار وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل



ده بس !!

هيكفى مبن ده الشعب العربى كله فى الموضوع هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فتشنى فتش
> مع تحيات سمعه :new6:*


*عليا النعمة انت اتخضييييييييييييييييت:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده بس !!
> 
> هيكفى مبن ده الشعب العربى كله فى الموضوع هههههههههههه


*خلللللللللللص اعمل تاني:fun_lol:*​


----------



## My Rock (11 يوليو 2011)

المشهد الأول

الساعة السابعة صباحاً وجوال مصطفى (ايفون 4 لا يملكه اي مسيحي) يرن لتنبيهه بموعد النهوض والإستعداد للكلية. رنة جوال مصطفى كافية لتنبيه الجيران على بعد عاشر بيت. فالجيران الذين هم اغلبهم من المسيحيين معتمدين على رنة جوال مصطفى لإيقاظهم من النوم. فهذا الذي يستقيظ قبل ساعة fun_lol من رنة مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ معى مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ بعد ساعة من رنة مصطفى. كل الجيران معتمدين على ايفون مصطفى الغالي الذي هو من الجيل الرابع وبخط تلفون مفتوح.

أختنا سارة، تستيقظ 5 دقائق قبل مصطفى لتختلس النظرات من خلال الشرفة لتتعرف أكثر على تصرفات مصطفى. فمصطفى من النوع الرياضي الذي يقوم بعمل التمارين السويدية صباحاً وبعدها يأخذ حمام بارد في عز الشتاء، لانه شهم وقوي ولانه لا يوجد مسيحي واحد يستطيع الإستحمام بالماء البارد. بعدها يقبل ايدي ورجلي الوالدة التي اعدت له الطعام فهو وقور ويحب اهله لدرجة فضيعة، فلقبه في البيت هو "يا حنين". لا يوجد شخص مسيحي اخر يجمع صفات مصطفى، فهو شهم وحنين في نفس الوقت!

الأخت سارة اُعجبت في مصطفى وارادت مغازلته من خلال الشرفة، فقامت بشراء جهاز ليزر لتوجيه الإشارات عند إستيقاظ مصطفى لجذب إنتباهه.
لكن مصطفى من النوع الوقور ويستحي من هذه التلميحات، فحاول تجاهل سارة مرة ومرتين وعشرة. لكن سارة لم تستسلم ابداً، فراحة شعلت الشموع ورفعت الصلوات في مختلف كنائس مصر لكي ينتبه مصطفى إليها.

طبعاً شموع وصلوات الكفرة لم ولن تصل ولم يبقى بيد سارة سوى اللحاق بمسطفى عند خروجه واستدراجه. فكانت تراقب وقت خروجه من البيت لخرجه بعده تلاحق خطواته وطريقه. كلمة ملاطفة على صباح الخير على كيف الحال، حصلت سارة على رقم تلفون مصطفى...


تابعونا في المشهد الثاني..


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سممممممممممممممممممممممممممع هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس*
> *الفشاااااااااااااااااااار وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصل*
> *
> 
> ...



*المهم تلمى حسابه دى فلوس ناس يا عالم ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه طب شوفتى يا دونا بما قالتله
> 
> 
> 
> لا حول الله يارب عمال يحب فى نفسه من امبارح ههههههههههه



*ياااااااااا قلبى
بس يا بت هعيط ف ايدك :2:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فتشنى فتش
> مع تحيات سمعه :new6:*



هههههههههههه
يادون ما انا صدمتك وقولتلك انا المنقبه اللي كنت في الفيلم القديم
انتي نسيتي الاحداث ولا ايه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> المشهد الأول
> 
> الساعة السابعة صباحاً وجوال مصطفى (ايفون 4 لا يملكه اي مسيحي) يرن لتنبيهه بموعد النهوض والإستعداد للكلية. رنة جوال مصطفى كافية لتنبيه الجيران على بعد عاشر بيت. فالجيران الذين هم اغلبهم من المسيحيين معتمدين على رنة جوال مصطفى لإيقاظهم من النوم. فهذا الذي يستقيظ قبل ساعة () من رنة مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ معى مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ بعد ساعة من رنة مصطفى. كل الجيران معتمدين على ايفون مصطفى الغالي الذي هو من الجيل الرابع وبخط تلفون مفتوح.
> 
> ...



فين تقييماااااات الزعيم يا ردالة ؟؟

متابعين الباقى ........


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *المهم تلمى حسابه دى فلوس ناس يا عالم ههههههههه*


*هلم تقييمات:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


>




هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا معايا لب بقي وبتفرج بمزاج
بس فين اللب السوبر يا بت


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> المشهد الأول
> 
> الساعة السابعة صباحاً وجوال مصطفى (ايفون 4 لا يملكه اي مسيحي) يرن لتنبيهه بموعد النهوض والإستعداد للكلية. رنة جوال مصطفى كافية لتنبيه الجيران على بعد عاشر بيت. فالجيران الذين هم اغلبهم من المسيحيين معتمدين على رنة جوال مصطفى لإيقاظهم من النوم. فهذا الذي يستقيظ قبل ساعة fun_lol من رنة مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ معى مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ بعد ساعة من رنة مصطفى. كل الجيران معتمدين على ايفون مصطفى الغالي الذي هو من الجيل الرابع وبخط تلفون مفتوح.
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
متابع على سنة الله ورسولة


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هلم تقييمات



الاول ........ ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*
> *شوفو الفيلم الجديد ده*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2892117#post2892117*​



*مبقاش فيلم بقت شركة انتاج :new6:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا معايا لب بقي وبتفرج بمزاج
> بس فين اللب السوبر يا بت


*هههههههههههههههه*
*لسه بيتحمص اصلي بجيب الحاجة طازة:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبقاش فيلم بقت شركة انتاج :new6:*


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وبعدين مدينة انتاج اعلامي:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاول ........ ههههههههههههه


*يلا بسسسسسسسسسسسسرعة التاني وراه علطول:fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> المشهد الأول
> 
> الساعة السابعة صباحاً وجوال مصطفى (ايفون 4 لا يملكه اي مسيحي) يرن لتنبيهه بموعد النهوض والإستعداد للكلية. رنة جوال مصطفى كافية لتنبيه الجيران على بعد عاشر بيت. فالجيران الذين هم اغلبهم من المسيحيين معتمدين على رنة جوال مصطفى لإيقاظهم من النوم. فهذا الذي يستقيظ قبل ساعة fun_lol من رنة مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ معى مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ بعد ساعة من رنة مصطفى. كل الجيران معتمدين على ايفون مصطفى الغالي الذي هو من الجيل الرابع وبخط تلفون مفتوح.
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه

مستنيين المشهد التاني


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يادون ما انا صدمتك وقولتلك انا المنقبه اللي كنت في الفيلم القديم
> انتي نسيتي الاحداث ولا ايه


*معلشى الكابتشينووو بتاع مووون والفشار بتاع روكا  سطلونى :new6:*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

اهداء الى اعظم قصة حب غطت على تيتانيم الاجنبى والمصرى هههههههههه

وادى تيتانيك المصرى .......


[YOUTUBE]S2CKDukHzS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلشى الكابتشينووو بتاع مووون والفشار بتاع روكا  سطلونى :new6:*


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*انا احتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتج*
*انا بعمل احلي كابتشينو:fun_lol:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلشى الكابتشينووو بتاع مووون والفشار بتاع روكا  سطلونى :new6:*



طب ابعتلي شويه سطله
عشان اهضم والنبي الفيلم دا


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *انا احتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتج*
> *انا بعمل احلي كابتشينو:fun_lol:*​



*يلهووووووووى انا اللى جيبته لنفسى :t19:
بفكرك ليه بس هههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

عاوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووززززززززززززززززززززز
اوقول شوية شعرررررررررررررررررررررررررر
فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
ممممممممممممكن لللاخ مصطفىىىىىىىىىى
ولالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش ممكن


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> المشهد الأول
> 
> الساعة السابعة صباحاً وجوال مصطفى (ايفون 4 لا يملكه اي مسيحي) يرن لتنبيهه بموعد النهوض والإستعداد للكلية. رنة جوال مصطفى كافية لتنبيه الجيران على بعد عاشر بيت. فالجيران الذين هم اغلبهم من المسيحيين معتمدين على رنة جوال مصطفى لإيقاظهم من النوم. فهذا الذي يستقيظ قبل ساعة fun_lol من رنة مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ معى مصطفى وذلك الذي يستقيظ بعد ساعة من رنة مصطفى. كل الجيران معتمدين على ايفون مصطفى الغالي الذي هو من الجيل الرابع وبخط تلفون مفتوح.
> 
> ...


 
طيب بامانة روعة انا فطست من الضحك :new6::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهووووووووى انا اللى جيبته لنفسى :t19:
> بفكرك ليه بس هههههههههه*


*الله بقا انا مش ناسية:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

وين مشهد الشاعر بتاعى اللى كتبتوة ان
وين راح


----------



## جيلان (11 يوليو 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 14 والزوار 2) 		 	 	 		 			‏*جيلان*, ‏*+Roka_Jesus+*+, ‏*+SwEetY KoKeY+*+, ‏*apostle.paul*, ‏*Coptic Man*+, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*Eva Maria*+, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*just member*+, ‏*My Rock*+, ‏*سمير الشاعر*, ‏*sparrow*, ‏*tasoni queena*+, ‏*tota bent elmaseh*+
, ‏*girgis2*, ‏*Rosetta**  ‏*أنجيلا**


لا الفيلم يستاهل خليكو قضيت فيه اول ساعة من عيد ميلادى


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يوليو 2011)

السر الخطير لمصطفي  :new6:

[YOUTUBE]eBZbUAeDTUY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يوليو 2011)

*:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:*​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يوليو 2011)

وين مشاهد الشاعر
بتاعى انا كتبتوة مخصوص عشانهم
وين راح


----------



## أنجيلا (11 يوليو 2011)

*بجد حاجة بتحزن انو كل ده يطلع من سمعان*
*طب لييييييييييييييييه كل ده عايز يوصل لايه*
*وفي الاخر طلع مسلم*

*بجد ربنا يرحمنا ده كثير*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

المنتدى اتشقلب 

سمعان ( حديث المدينة ) ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*فييييييييييييييين تقييماااااااااااااااااااااااتي*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

تصدقوا بقالى مده ماسمعتش افلام رعب ولا اكشن ولاهندى لسبب معين وبجد وحشتنى خالص الافلام دى لكن الفيلم دا يجنن احلى من كل الرعب والاكشن والهندى ههههههههههههههههههههههه

اكتر من كدا ويحوش ربنا يهدى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> ذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 16 ( الأعضاء 14 والزوار 2) ‏جيلان, ‏+Roka_Jesus++, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏apostle.paul, ‏Coptic Man+, ‏Dona Nabil+, ‏Eva Maria+, ‏girgis2, ‏just member+, ‏My Rock+, ‏سمير الشاعر, ‏sparrow, ‏tasoni queena+, ‏tota bent elmaseh+
> , ‏girgis2, ‏Rosetta* ‏أنجيلا*
> 
> 
> لا الفيلم يستاهل خليكو قضيت فيه اول ساعة من عيد ميلادى



عقبال كل سنة يا قمر هههههههههه

نلاقاكى الفيلم الجاى ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> تصدقوا بقالى مده ماسمعتش افلام رعب ولا اكشن ولاهندى لسبب معين وبجد وحشتنى خالص الافلام دى لكن الفيلم دا يجنن احلى من كل الرعب والاكشن والهندى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اكتر من كدا ويحوش ربنا يهدى



هههههههههههه خدى اتفرجى على ده

[YOUTUBE]S2CKDukHzS8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

المشهد الثاني (غزل يا عسل)

الشهم مصطفى كان من النوع الذي لا يستغرب من تحرش البنات به، خاصة المسيحيات، وهذا يرجعه لتعوده على هذا الأمر من صغره. فالكلام اللين والجذاب يسيل على قفى مصطفى بالهُبر.
الشئ الوحيد الذي كان يستغرب منه مصطفى هو كره الشباب المسيحي له، فلم يفهم الاسباب، وخاصة لانهم يحب الشباب المسيحي كله لانه ساعد في بناء كنيسة عندما كان صغيراً.

بعدما حصلت سارة على رقم تلفون مصطفى (لا ننسى انه رقم لتلفون ايفون لا يملكه اي مسيحي، يعني الإنسان يتشرف بالإتصال به) أصبحت رسائل ال اي ام اس والمكالمات الهمسية بالتزايد، فأصبحت سارة تشكي لمصطفى همومها مع الشباب المسيحي. فكان هناك شخص اسمه جرجس يذهب الى نفس كنيسة سارة وفي نفس عمرها، لكنه هزيل البنية وبذيئ الملبس والشكل. اسنانة مصفرة بصفار وجهه وجواله نوكيا 330 بنغمة اغنية بحبك يا حمار، من التصنيع المحلي. سارة كرهت هذا الشخص من رائحته، فهو يأكل لحم الخنازير بصورة غير طبيعية، على حد تصورها، لكن كان جرجس من النوع الذي يلح ويلاحق ويحاول التقرب لسارة. فتعبت سارة من هذا واشتكت للوالدة والوالد والاخ وابن العام، بل وحتى شمامسة الكنيسة وكهنتها، لكن لم يتجرأ احد على عمل أي شئ.. إحتمال يكون ذلك نظراً لرائحة جرجس القوية.
فراحت سارة تشكي همها لمصطفى، فثار مصطفى بشكل غير إعتيادي، فتفتق قميصه الأنيق من تقلص عضلاته الضخمة وقرر ان يتكلم مع جرجس او يقفه عند حده. فصعد الى سطح البيت ليستعير قراصة شر الملابس ليحمي انفه من رائحة جرجس وهب نحو منطقته مكسراً كل الحواجز التي امامه. فوصل لعند جرجس في خلال 3 ثواني 42 جزئ من الثانية ومسك بجرجس وخزره بنظرة فهم منها جرجس ان الإبتعاد عن سارة هو المفر الوحيد لبقائه على قيد الحياة. لم يترك مصطفى جرجس الى ان سمع الماء ينزل من بين رجليه.

راح مصطفى مهرولاً لحبيبته سارة ناقلاً لها الخبر السار بعدما قلل من روعة الحدث فهو لا يريد ان يخيف سارة من قوته. فراحت سارة سارة تغازل مصطفى بالقاب السكر والحديد.
مغازلة سارة لمصطفى جعلته عاطفى اكثر وقابل للإنكسار امام سارة للبوح عن مشاعره لها، فراح يشكي لها عن مشاكله مع الشباب المسيحي وكرهم له. سارة المسيحية لها خبرة مع الشباب المسيحي فهي تعرف كيف يفكر الشباب المسيحي تجاه المسلم، فكل مسيحي يغار من حلاولة وشهامة ورجولة المسلم وبما ان مصطفى كان من النوع الابيض والاخضر (كوسة) كان الشباب المسيحي يغار منه لانه يخطف ويجذب إنتباه البنات له بدون ان يعرف، وهذا له دلالات إجتماعية خطيرة، لان كل الشباب المسيحي الذي يقع في منطقة مصفطى هم عزاب لا يستطيعون إيجاد زوجة.
ففهم مصطفى السبب وقال لسارة، انا احب المسيحيين بسببك يا سارة، فانا مستعد لعمل المستحيل لاجلك.. فردت سارة والدموع تجري من عيناها.. عسل يا عسل..

تابعونا في المشهد الثالث...


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يوليو 2011)

قريت الموضوع كله من اوله لاخرة ووقعت من الضحك وفكرت بيني وبين نفسي ولقيت حل وحيد لازم نقدم في شركة انتاج الاخوان الملسمين الجديدة هما مهما هملة مش هيعرفوا يجيبوا قصة بالجمال ده ويبقي غندنا 
حسن ونعيمة 
تيمور وشفيقة 
عمر وسلمي 
بخيت وعديله 
مصطفي وساره


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

المشهد الثاني (غزل يا عسل)

الشهم مصطفى كان من النوع الذي لا يستغرب من تحرش البنات به، خاصة المسيحيات، وهذا يرجعه لتعوده على هذا الأمر من صغره. فالكلام اللين والجذاب يسيل على قفى مصطفى بالهُبر.
الشئ الوحيد الذي كان يستغرب منه مصطفى هو كره الشباب المسيحي له

عشان جاذبيته طبعا ههههههههههههه

، فلم يفهم الاسباب، وخاصة لانهم يحب الشباب المسيحي كله لانه ساعد في بناء كنيسة عندما كان صغيراً.

بعدما حصلت سارة على رقم تلفون مصطفى (لا ننسى انه رقم لتلفون ايفون لا يملكه اي مسيحي، يعني الإنسان يتشرف بالإتصال به) أصبحت رسائل ال اي ام اس والمكالمات الهمسية بالتزايد، فأصبحت سارة تشكي لمصطفى همومها مع الشباب المسيحي. فكان هناك شخص اسمه جرجس يذهب الى نفس كنيسة سارة وفي نفس عمرها، لكنه هزيل البنية وبذيئ الملبس والشكل. اسنانة مصفرة بصفار وجهه وجواله نوكيا 330 بنغمة اغنية بحبك يا حمار، من التصنيع المحلي. سارة كرهت هذا الشخص من رائحته، فهو يأكل لحم الخنازير بصورة غير طبيعية، على حد تصورها، لكن كان جرجس من النوع الذي يلح ويلاحق ويحاول التقرب لسارة. فتعبت سارة من هذا واشتكت للوالدة والوالد والاخ وابن العام، بل وحتى شمامسة الكنيسة وكهنتها، لكن لم يتجرأ احد على عمل أي شئ.. إحتمال يكون ذلك نظراً لرائحة جرجس القوية.
فراحت سارة تشكي همها لمصطفى، فثار مصطفى بشكل غير إعتيادي، فتفتق قميصه الأنيق من تقلص عضلاته الضخمة وقرر ان يتكلم مع جرجس او يقفه عند حده. فصعد الى سطح البيت ليستعير قراصة شر الملابس ليحمي انفه من رائحة جرجس وهب نحو منطقته مكسراً كل الحواجز التي امامه. فوصل لعند جرجس في خلال 3 ثواني 42 جزئ من الثانية 

ده حطم الرقم القياسى هههههههههههه

ومسك بجرجس وخزره بنظرة فهم منها جرجس ان الإبتعاد عن سارة هو المفر الوحيد لبقائه على قيد الحياة. لم يترك مصطفى جرجس الى ان سمع الماء ينزل من بين رجليه.

راح مصطفى مهرولاً لحبيبته سارة ناقلاً لها الخبر السار بعدما قلل من روعة الحدث فهو لا يريد ان يخيف سارة من قوته. فراحت سارة سارة تغازل مصطفى بالقاب السكر والحديد.
مغازلة سارة لمصطفى جعلته عاطفى اكثر وقابل للإنكسار امام سارة للبوح عن مشاعره لها، فراح يشكي لها عن مشاكله مع الشباب المسيحي وكرهم له. سارة المسيحية لها خبرة مع الشباب المسيحي فهي تعرف كيف يفكر الشباب المسيحي تجاه المسلم، فكل مسيحي يغار من حلاولة وشهامة ورجولة المسلم وبما ان مصطفى كان من النوع الابيض والاخضر (كوسة) كان الشباب المسيحي يغار منه لانه يخطف ويجذب إنتباه البنات له بدون ان يعرف، وهذا له دلالات إجتماعية خطيرة، لان كل الشباب المسيحي الذي يقع في منطقة مصفطى هم عزاب لا يستطيعون إيجاد زوجة.
ففهم مصطفى السبب وقال لسارة، انا احب المسيحيين بسببك يا سارة، فانا مستعد لعمل المستحيل لاجلك.. فردت سارة والدموع تجري من عيناها.. عسل يا عسل..

تابعونا في المشهد الثالث...


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

الله عليييييييييييييييييييييك يا احلى زعييييييييييييييييييم

ماتاخدنيش معاك امثل ولا حتى اساعد فى اى حاجه

على فكره انا بعرف امثل كويس واخدت بطولات عندنا فى مسرحيات الكنيسه والمدرسه ايام ثانوى وبفكر جامعه ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

[/SIZE][/QUOTE]



My Rock قال:


> المشهد الثاني (غزل يا عسل)
> 
> الشهم مصطفى كان من النوع الذي لا يستغرب من تحرش البنات به، خاصة المسيحيات، وهذا يرجعه لتعوده على هذا الأمر من صغره. فالكلام اللين والجذاب يسيل على قفى مصطفى بالهُبر.
> الشئ الوحيد الذي كان يستغرب منه مصطفى هو كره الشباب المسيحي له، فلم يفهم الاسباب، وخاصة لانهم يحب الشباب المسيحي كله لانه ساعد في بناء كنيسة عندما كان صغيراً.
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحححححححفه
مستنيين المشهد التالت[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مية مية يا زعيم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> المشهد الثاني (غزل يا عسل)
> 
> الشهم مصطفى كان من النوع الذي لا يستغرب من تحرش البنات به، خاصة المسيحيات، وهذا يرجعه لتعوده على هذا الأمر من صغره. فالكلام اللين والجذاب يسيل على قفى مصطفى بالهُبر.
> الشئ الوحيد الذي كان يستغرب منه مصطفى هو كره الشباب المسيحي له، فلم يفهم الاسباب، وخاصة لانهم يحب الشباب المسيحي كله لانه ساعد في بناء كنيسة عندما كان صغيراً.
> ...


 
منتظر المشهد الثالث

بامانة مسرحية كوميدية روووووووعة يا زلمة :new6:


----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2011)

دى اسمها ندالة
يعنى الفيلم شغال من الصبح محدش يتصل بيا يقول تعال حفلة 6
انا هاتصل بية وخلية يستعجل الجزء التانى بس شكل الابطال فى الجزء دة فشلوا فاكيد لازم هايغير الابطال
مش هاخلية يستعين بحد منكم مع ان فيها سبوبة خلوة
 الساعة بخمسة جنية والحسابة بتخسب


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> دى اسمها ندالة
> يعنى الفيلم شغال من الصبح محدش يتصل بيا يقول تعال حفلة 6
> انا هاتصل بية وخلية يستعجل الجزء التانى بس شكل الابطال فى الجزء دة فشلوا فاكيد لازم هايغير الابطال
> مش هاخلية يستعين بحد منكم مع ان فيها سبوبة خلوة
> الساعة بخمسة جنية والحسابة بتخسب



ايه ده محدش قالك

ده انت فاتك كتير اوووى

بس متفقدش الامل انا هنا من الصفحة 12 بس لاحقت الموضوع ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> دى اسمها ندالة
> يعنى الفيلم شغال من الصبح محدش يتصل بيا يقول تعال حفلة 6
> انا هاتصل بية وخلية يستعجل الجزء التانى بس شكل الابطال فى الجزء دة فشلوا فاكيد لازم هايغير الابطال
> مش هاخلية يستعين بحد منكم مع ان فيها سبوبة خلوة
> الساعة بخمسة جنية والحسابة بتخسب


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*استني بقا الجزء التاني*
*علااااااااااااااااااااء ونجلاااااااااااااااااااااااء:fun_lol:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

ايه ده الفيلم خلص ولا ايه ؟؟

حفلة الميد نايت لسه بدرى عليها ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

الفلم في أول مشاهِدهِ، إذ سيطول ويطول و لن ينتهي بأقل من 10 مشاهد.
جاري التصوير والمونتاج والدبلجة.. تابعونا اول بأول..


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> دى اسمها ندالة
> يعنى الفيلم شغال من الصبح محدش يتصل بيا يقول تعال حفلة 6
> انا هاتصل بية وخلية يستعجل الجزء التانى بس شكل الابطال فى الجزء دة فشلوا فاكيد لازم هايغير الابطال
> مش هاخلية يستعين بحد منكم مع ان فيها سبوبة خلوة
> الساعة بخمسة جنية والحسابة بتخسب



*قولهم يا بنى 
ادخل فى الموضوع لما يبقى 21 صفحة و اضطر اتفرح قصدى اقرا من الاول :fun_lol:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

روك يا احلى زعيم مهشتكنا وبشتكنا بليييييييييييز تتوقف ناو عن المشاهد وتكمل بكره عشان اللى عايز فينا يقوم مايفوتوش اى مشهد اون لاين بليز روك زعيمنا الغالى

انا عايزه اقفل والفيلم شيق جداااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الفلم في أول مشاهِدهِ، إذ سيطول ويطول و لن ينتهي بأقل من 10 مشاهد.
> جاري التصوير والمونتاج والدبلجة.. تابعونا اول بأول..



*اثاره .. متعه .. تشووووووووووووويق :mus13:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> الفلم في أول مشاهِدهِ، إذ سيطول ويطول و لن ينتهي بأقل من 10 مشاهد.
> جاري التصوير والمونتاج والدبلجة.. تابعونا اول بأول..



منتدى الكنيسة ..... مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الفلم في أول مشاهِدهِ، إذ سيطول ويطول و لن ينتهي بأقل من 10 مشاهد.
> جاري التصوير والمونتاج والدبلجة.. تابعونا اول بأول..


*الله عليك يا زعيييييييييييييييييييييييييم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اثاره .. متعه .. تشووووووووووووويق :mus13:​*


*مع رووووووووووووووووووووووووووك كلللللللللللللللله هيلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2011)

grges monir قال:


> دى اسمها ندالة
> يعنى الفيلم شغال من الصبح محدش يتصل بيا يقول تعال حفلة 6
> انا هاتصل بية وخلية يستعجل الجزء التانى بس شكل الابطال فى الجزء دة فشلوا فاكيد لازم هايغير الابطال
> مش هاخلية يستعين بحد منكم مع ان فيها سبوبة خلوة
> الساعة بخمسة جنية والحسابة بتخسب




انت يا واد انت اتعديت من زهايمر ولا ايه
ما انا عارفتك اول ما انت دخلت  اهو
هات بقي حته ب 10 مقفله
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الفلم في أول مشاهِدهِ، إذ سيطول ويطول و لن ينتهي بأقل من 10 مشاهد.
> جاري التصوير والمونتاج والدبلجة.. تابعونا اول بأول..



*أنا متابع معاك يا زعيم

بالرغم اني مندهش ومصدوم

عضو مبارك وطلع مسلم في الآخر وبيطلع الشيزوفرينيا بتاعته على المنتدى هنا !!!

آيه اللي استفاده من الخداع دا كله ؟

بس بصراحة أنتوا طلعتوا أذكى جهاز مخابرات في العالم ههههههه
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*والنبى يا زعيم حلفتك بالغالى تعملنا قسم لموسم الصيف لان كدا شكل افلام المسلمين هتبقى حمضانة
انت عارف العبيط اللى فى الزفة شايف ناس بترقص قالك منزل ارقص معاهم شافلك 5 فيديوهات لبنات منصوب عليهم قالك منزل حكايات الف ليلة وليلة فى الزفة ومحدش واخد باله
يا عبيط يا اهبل هو فى بنت بتروح دلوقتى مبنقاش عارفين بيناتها بالكامل تحب نعدلك الحالات بتوع سنة 2011 كلهم لو تعدوا ال 30 حالة تف فى وشى 
بس انتوا بتهيصوا فى الزفة محدش واخد بالى منالف بقة قصص ونزلها ياعم السوق 
لا يا حلتها احنا عارفين الحالات الحقيقة فعلا وقصصهم والقصص الحمضانة التانية
واحب اطمن السادة المشاهدين ان ولا واحدة من الحالات الحقيقة شافت نت ولا تعرف منتديات ولا عمرها دخلت فى حوار اديان ولا تفهم حاجة ولا هنا ولا هنا
بس المسلمين بيهيصوا فى الزفة ومحدش واخد باله لا احنا واخدين بالنا وبناتنا المحترمين اللى فاهمين ايمانهم عارفينهم كويس   
*


----------



## Twin (12 يوليو 2011)

*بجد أنتوا ضيعتوا عليا السهر .... كده بجد أوفر *
*23 صفحة أقراهم وفي الأخر يطلع الفلم هابط كدة *
*طب امال لو كان غير مهند وشهرزاد هما الابطال كان هيحصل ايه بقي ... هيكسروا دور العرض :new6:*​

*عامة كل سنة وأنتم طيبين :smil15:*
*




*​​​​


----------



## Basilius (12 يوليو 2011)

*مفاجأه
لقد وقعت في يدي بعض مذكرات ساره اليوميه 
بصراحه انا اصابتني  قشعريره وانا اقرأ كلمات ساره 
ما اعذبها كلمات وما ادقها تعابير وهي تبكي وتقول مرمرني يا زمن مرمر 
شعرت بكم معاناتها و مراره ايامها وهي تقول 
الشباب المسيحي كله سيس وانا عاوزه واحد بترابيس 
واليكم بعض المقاطع السريه من كتابات ساره القويه المحشيه مهلبيه 
تقول هذه الاخت اللتي تعاني وكان الله بعونها 
تفتتح بمقطع من اغنيه حزينه و مؤثره وتدخل نخاشيش القلب عدل 
تقول 
اما نعيمه نعمين 
اما نعيمه نعمين 
خللي صاصا يكلمني 
صاصا صاصا صااااااااصااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اه واه من صاصا ... شاب بترابيس مش زي العيال المسيحيين السيس
من المعروف ان الرجل المسيحي ضعيف جدا مقارنه بالرجل المسلم 
وكما قرات في كثير من المراجع اذكر منها 
مرجع الست ام زرمبيح ... تقول الست ام زرمبيح ( من خلال خبراتي اللي بالهبل في منطقه 
مشاعر النسوان ان النسوان ككل بتميل للراجل المسلم ... ليه بئه .؟ عشان لامؤاخذه الراجل المسلم شهم وجحل كده وفحله وروش ودمه حامي اوي جدا خالص طحن وبيعرف يخلص و يجيب م الاخر .... واخدين بالكوا انتوا ؟ ها ؟ يجيب م الاخر )
ولقد قرأت ايضا في بعض المراجع العلميه الاجتماعيه الشعبيه الاخرى كلام كثير عن الرجل المسلم 
واذكر ايضا مرجع العلامه الست ام حنجيصه ملكه الهيصه ... تقول هذه العلامه ( بالصلاه ع النبي كده انا من خلال خبراتي الكتيره في مجال الهلس والدلع و الفرفشه والهانص في الدانص لاقيت لامؤاخذه ان كل النسوان المسيحيين بيحبوا مصطفى اقصد  الرجل المسلم ... الله و اكبر الله واكبر ... ليه بقى ؟ عشان مصطفى يووووووووه اقصد الرجل المسلم راجل كده محنتش و مبرعش واخر ضعضعه وانتوا عارفين بقى معناه الكلام ده هههههههههههه )
صدقتوا يا اصحاب العلم و الخبره 
نعم فانا في حيره و الدنيا سوداء في عيني 
مفيش راجل مسيحي حلو و روش وجامد طحن اخر حاجه خالص 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يالا مأساتي  
نفسي في راجل يهشتكني و يبشتكني .... يزنجفني .... يخرطشني ... يضربشني 
لكن مفيش واحد مسيحي مر في حياتي كان على قدر من هذه المميزات 
ميعرفش يخرطش ولا يعرف يضربش .... 
وفوق كل ده معندهوش ترابيس .... اااااااااااااااااه واااااااااااااه 
ولكن
عندما بدات اعرف انه هناك رجل مسلم ... كان هذا عندما وقع نظري على مصطفى 
شاب روش طحن 
شاب بمجانص و ترابيس
شاب بياكل شيش 
شاب  ابيض يا ابيضاني ... بياضه مثل بياض البيض  !
عيونه اخضريكا 
شعره اصفريكا 
ريحته عنبريكا 
ودلعه  صاصا يا ويكا 

كفايا كده النهارده
وبكره لنا لقاء مع بعض المقاطع من مذكرات صاره الصرصوره وصاصا المُلعب 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انتوا عسل
طيب اجى امتى طيب عشان اتفرج​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

حد يقولى اجى امتى
مش عايزه حاجه تفوتنى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

يا جدعااااااااااااااااااااان
انا اجى امتى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

ولا حد معبرنى  :smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يوليو 2011)

*فيه شوية حاجات غريبة فى القصة دى .. اسمحولى اقولها*​ 
*اولا : فى مصطلحات بيقولها المدعوا محامى مصرى لا يقولها المسلمين زى*​ 
*1 - "ولا يكون رجائى الا فيك"*
*2 - المفروض حضرتك اللى يهمك حاليا خلاصك*
*3 - ولكن هل لا تؤمنون بعمل الله لشخص مثلى *
*4 - لماذا لا توقنون بقوه العلى مع شخص مثلى اعمى العينين*​ 
*و مجموعة مصطلحات اخرى لا يستخدمها مسلمون .. لانهم لا يعرفوا الحكمة منها و خصوصا فى حالة مصطفى ( دا لو كان فعلا مصطفى ).. لانه ابيض فى المسيحية*​ 
*ثانيا : لماذا لم يتم شطب العضو كما هو متبع .. وبالاخص .. اقواله المصحوبه بأهانة .. و تم التغاضى عنها من جممممميع المشرفين*​ 

*فما هى الاحتمالات .. واتركها للقارئ للاختيار !!*
*بس باستثناء ان دا مسلم و جاى يتسلى*​


----------



## antonius (12 يوليو 2011)

> *فيه شوية حاجات غريبة فى القصة دى .. اسمحولى اقولها*
> 
> *اولا : فى مصطلحات بيقولها المدعوا محامى مصرى لا يقولها المسلمين زى*
> 
> ...



العضويّة الاصليّة للرجل كتب اختباره في عام 2008...!! فله من الخبرة كفاية ليتعلّم كيف يكب باسلوب غير اسلامي !! بعدين نحن لا نعلم حتّى الان إن كان صار مسيحيا ثم عاد مسلما ام ماذا!!! الرجل يلعب بالعضويات ولا نعلم الهدف!! سألناه و تهرّب!​


----------



## محامى مصرى (12 يوليو 2011)

antonius قال:


> العضويّة الاصليّة للرجل كتب اختباره في عام 2008...!! فله من الخبرة كفاية ليتعلّم كيف يكب باسلوب غير اسلامي !! بعدين نحن لا نعلم حتّى الان إن كان صار مسيحيا ثم عاد مسلما ام ماذا!!! الرجل يلعب بالعضويات ولا نعلم الهدف!! سألناه و تهرّب! [/CENTER]


سوف ياتى تفسير كل شى
لا تستعجلوا
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يوليو 2011)

antonius قال:


> العضويّة الاصليّة للرجل كتب اختباره في عام 2008...!! فله من الخبرة كفاية ليتعلّم كيف يكب باسلوب غير اسلامي !! بعدين نحن لا نعلم حتّى الان إن كان صار مسيحيا ثم عاد مسلما ام ماذا!!! الرجل يلعب بالعضويات ولا نعلم الهدف!! سألناه و تهرّب! [/CENTER]


 
*ازيك يا انطونيوا .. راجع الرابط دا*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2861410#post2861410

*واحد معندوش فكرة .. ويكتب كلام زى دا .. !!*
*والهدف شبه و اضح *
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> سوف ياتى تفسير كل شى
> 
> لا تستعجلوا​



*طيب قلنا فى الحلقة رقم كام .. !!*
*انا عايزك تاخد راحتك فى التفسير .. وياريت تستعين بالاصدقاء*
*وترتب معاهم كويس .. بس المهم من غير اخطاء المرادى :nunu0000:*​


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

موعدنا الليلة مع المشهد الثالث.. إستعدوا فالحلقة كلها رومانسية واكشن..


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

افلاام عربى ..... ام الاجنبى هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> موعدنا الليلة مع المشهد الثالث.. إستعدوا فالحلقة كلها رومانسية واكشن.



منتظرين .........


----------



## grges monir (12 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> انت يا واد انت اتعديت من زهايمر ولا ايه
> ما انا عارفتك اول ما انت دخلت  اهو
> هات بقي حته ب 10 مقفله
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*انا عندى غير جوسبل  السكرة
بس اللى مزعلنى انى عرفت مأخر
الاصول تبعتوا بريد سريع للواحد تقولى تعال فية قتبلة الموسم هنا
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يوليو 2011)

محامى مصرى قال:


> سوف ياتى تفسير كل شى
> لا تستعجلوا
> ​



اوبا واضح ان كلام مينا البطل وصاصا من من ضمن اللي بيتابعوا الموضوع بس زوار 

وواضح ان دمه مش اتحرق واتحرك وخلي عنده دم غير لما طلبنا تقسير 

سبحان الله حمش بجد


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يوليو 2011)

*اه ياانداااااااااااااااال بقى بتتفرجوا على الفيلم الهابط ده ومش تعزمونى اتفرج واضحك شوية ده احنا حتى واكلين مع بعض عيش وبسكويت 

روك قتلتنى ضحك يارجل تنفع مؤلف ممتاز انا بقى بقترح انك تعمل قسم خاص لتخليد ذكرى قصة الحب الخالدة بين ميرفت وعيلاء قصدى مصطفى وسارة 
ههههههه قال شايفاه من البلكونة قال 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يوليو 2011)

*مسعودى ,قصدى مصطفى ممكن تحكلنا ايه اللى عجبك فى سارة  وشدك ليها وانت طبعا شاب مسلم والف بنت مسيحية تتمناك 

روك لو سمحت انا اطالب بقسم خاص للتعارف بين المسيحيات والشباب المسلمين ووجود مأذون 24 ساعة فى المنتدى والا احملك المسئولية كاملة بأن البنات المسيحيات هتعنس لان الشباب المسيحى بتاع بابى ومامى وهاى وباى وياى ومش بيعرف يحمينا ولا يهش ولا ينش بس ها اتصرف بقى ذنبنا فى رقبتك 
انا عايزة واحد زى مصطفى اشمعنا سارة يعنى وانا وحشة ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## نفرتاري (12 يوليو 2011)

*يا جماعة انا عايزة اعمل دور جونى العسكرى الانجليزى خصوصا ان الحلقة الى جاية فيها اكشن

ادونى فرصتى ادونى فرصتى

يا سلام عليك يا زعيم يا سيناريست يا جامد

سيبك انت يا ريس دى ناس مضيعه عمرها فى المنطق و جيلنا احنا بقى ههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> يا جماعة انا عايزة اعمل دور جونى العسكرى الانجليزى خصوصا ان الحلقة الى جاية فيها اكشن
> 
> ادونى فرصتى ادونى فرصتى
> 
> ...



تعملى دور جونى ولا الكبير اوى هههههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*بجد انا اتصطدمت ان عضو مبارك 
ممكن يعمل كدة لا ومألف فيلم كمان
وشدنى العنوان فيلم السهرة 
ربنا يباركك يا زعيم انك كشفته 
وكل الل ىساهم  فى كدة*​


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك يا للى فى بالى 
شى لا يصدكه عكل 
من ساعة الفيلم امبارح عمالة اغنى ما بقاش عندى ثقة فى حد.. يمسيك بالخير يا ابو الليف *


----------



## Desert Rose (12 يوليو 2011)

*بس بصراحة الفيلم فزيع فزززززززززززززيع*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

zezza قال:


> *ربنا يسامحك يا للى فى بالى
> شى لا يصدكه عكل
> من ساعة الفيلم امبارح عمالة اغنى ما بقاش عندى ثقة فى حد.. يمسيك بالخير يا ابو الليف *


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*والنبي عسل يا زوزتي:t25:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يوليو 2011)

*انا خايف حد يطلع مثل جديد يقول 
من القيروانى للأخميمى ياقلبى لاتحزن 
الله يسامحك ياقيروانى​*


----------



## zezza (12 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انا خايف حد يطلع مثل جديد يقول
> من القيروانى للأخميمى ياقلبى لاتحزن
> الله يسامحك ياقيروانى​*



*صدقنى كنت بتلخبط بينكم لما كان بيبعت رسايل كنت بقول مين فيكم  اللى بعد عشان اشكره
غير اسمك بقى 
انت بقيت مشبوه :smile02*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

هو الفيلم هيبدأ امتى بقى​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> انا خايف حد يطلع مثل جديد يقول
> من القيروانى للأخميمى ياقلبى لاتحزن
> الله يسامحك ياقيروانى



انا سمعت انهم هيمسكوا كل اللى اسمهم سمعان ههههههههههه

بهزر طبعا


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> بجد انا اتصطدمت ان عضو مبارك
> ممكن يعمل كدة لا ومألف فيلم كمان
> وشدنى العنوان فيلم السهرة
> ربنا يباركك يا زعيم انك كشفته
> وكل الل ىساهم فى كدة





> بنا يسامحك يا للى فى بالى
> شى لا يصدكه عكل
> من ساعة الفيلم امبارح عمالة اغنى ما بقاش عندى ثقة فى حد.. يمسيك بالخير يا ابو الليف



بلاش نبرة اليأس دى

موقف وعدى وهنتعلم منه بس منفقدش الثقة فى الاشخاص

للللللكن  نكون حريصين دايما


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*:36_19_2::36_19_2:
خياااااااااااااااااااااانة كدة تسهروا من غيررررررررررررررى

الاعادة امتى بقا :017165~155:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *:36_19_2::36_19_2:
> خياااااااااااااااااااااانة كدة تسهروا من غيررررررررررررررى
> 
> الاعادة امتى بقا :017165~155:​*


*احسن احسن حد قالك يا مين انتي مش تبقا هنا:ura1:*
*مافيش اعادة يا انتي :t23:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احسن احسن حد قالك يا مين انتي مش تبقا هنا:ura1:*
> *مافيش اعادة يا انتي :t23:*​




*هههههههههههه انا مش انا يابت انتى

وبعدين لازم يكون فيه اعادة يا اما هعتصملكم فى الموضوع هنا بقا :act31:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *هههههههههههه انا مش انا يابت انتى
> 
> وبعدين لازم يكون فيه اعادة يا اما هعتصملكم فى الموضوع هنا بقا :act31:​*


*هههههه*
*اعتصمي اهو بدل مايبقا الموضوع فاضي:ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههه*
> *اعتصمي اهو بدل مايبقا الموضوع فاضي:ura1:*​



*ههههههههههههههه
اعادة 
اعادة 
اعادة
:kap::kap:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اعادة
> اعادة
> اعادة
> :kap::kap:​*


*الشعب يريد تكملة الفيلم بدون اعادة عشان سندريلا مش عايزة:smile02*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الشعب يريد تكملة الفيلم بدون اعادة عشان سندريلا مش عايزة:smile02*​




*الشعب يريد افطاس روكا والاعااااااااااادة :ura1:​*


----------



## coptic eagle (12 يوليو 2011)

وعشان الفلم يحلو شوفوا الموضوع ده كمان 
كيف سيتزوج المسلم المسيحيه وهو يكرهها
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184142


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *الشعب يريد افطاس روكا والاعااااااااااادة :ura1:​*


*روكا مش هتطفس بس ها*
*وهستخدم سلطاتي بقا:nunu0000::gun:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

الشعب يريد التخلص من فلول النظام السابق

 والقلة المندسة واصحاب الاجندات 

روكا وسندريلا ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> روكا مش هتطفس بس ها
> وهستخدم سلطاتي بقا



استخدمى سلطاتك وبابا غنوجك هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الشعب يريد التخلص من فلول النظام السابق
> 
> والقلة المندسة واصحاب الاجندات
> 
> روكا وسندريلا ههههههههههه


*وانتي مين انتي كمان*
*من ساعة اسمك تاسوني وانا شاكة فيكي:smile02*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا قاعدة علي كرسي:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> استخدمى سلطاتك وبابا غنوجك هههههههههههه


*هييييييييييييييييه هستخدمها:smil6:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> وانتي مين انتي كمان
> من ساعة اسمك تاسوني وانا شاكة فيكي
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انا قاعدة علي كرسي



انا الثوار الشرفاء ههههههههههه

ماله اسم تاسونى معبر عن شخصيتى هادية وعاقلة ورزينة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا الثوار الشرفاء ههههههههههه
> 
> ماله اسم تاسونى معبر عن شخصيتى هادية وعاقلة ورزينة


*هههههههههههههههه*
*يا عاقلة ورزينة:nunu0000:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الشعب يريد التخلص من فلول النظام السابق
> 
> والقلة المندسة واصحاب الاجندات
> 
> روكا وسندريلا ههههههههههه




*هههههههههههه
انا معايا كشكول سلك 200 ورقة
يمشى ولا اغيره :smile01​*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههههههه
> يا عاقلة ورزينة



وسعت منى ولا ايه هههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> انا معايا كشكول سلك 200 ورقة
> يمشى ولا اغيره



كشكول المحاضرات هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*وانا معايا القلم السحري هههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> وسعت منى ولا ايه هههههههههه


*مش لاقية عليكي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ولا حد معبرنى :smil13::smil13::smil13:​


 
ليه بس محدش معبرك

الفيلم شغال 28 ساعه في اليوم

تعالي في اي وقت تجدي ما يسرك

:ura1:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كشكول المحاضرات هههههههههههه




*ههههههههههههههه
تصدقى عندى من ايام الكلية 
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*سلام للمهيسين الجامدين اوى ايه هنكمل النهاردة الفيلم ولا قفلتوا خلاص
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2011)

*النهارده عرض خاص وانا حاجزه السينما كلها ليا لوحدى
يلا روحوا هههههههه*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

انا لقيت الموضوع 28 صفحة وماعنديش وقت اتابعه كله 

ممكن حد يقولي علي زتونة الموضوع 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

احنا مستنيين المشهد التالت
روك قال هيكون في اكشن ورومانسيه 
عايزين نعرف نهاية الفيلم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*اعادة اعادة
اعادة اعادة اعادة
اعادة اعادة اعادة
اعادة اعادة
:kap::kap::kap:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انا لقيت الموضوع 28 صفحة وماعنديش وقت اتابعه كله
> 
> ممكن حد يقولي علي زتونة الموضوع
> هههههههههههه​



صدقني لو قريتو احلىىىىىىىى بكتييييير
اتكل انت واقراه كلوو:ura1:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النهارده عرض خاص وانا حاجزه السينما كلها ليا لوحدى
> يلا روحوا هههههههه*


*ومين اللي هيجيب التسالي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *اعادة اعادة
> اعادة اعادة اعادة
> اعادة اعادة اعادة
> اعادة اعادة
> :kap::kap::kap:​*



هههههههههههههههه
ما تعيدو بقى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صدقني لو قريتو احلىىىىىىىى بكتييييير
> اتكل انت واقراه كلوو:ura1:



جاري التنفيذ 

ولغي المواعيد 

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انا لقيت الموضوع 28 صفحة وماعنديش وقت اتابعه كله
> 
> ممكن حد يقولي علي زتونة الموضوع
> هههههههههههه​



*تصدق انا قلت كده برضه
انت عملت حاجه النهارده خلتنى اعرف
انك الوحيد هنا اللى مش فاهم فيه ايه :smile01*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ومين اللي هيجيب التسالي:nunu0000:*​


*جايبه تسالياتى معايا :ura1:*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> انا لقيت الموضوع 28 صفحة وماعنديش وقت اتابعه كله
> 
> ممكن حد يقولي علي زتونة الموضوع
> هههههههههههه



الزتونة يا سيدى

وةاحد داخل ب 3 عضويات وعامل نفسه واحد عابر واتنين بيحبوا بعض

وعمال يتكلم ويرد على نفسه ههههههههههههه

هيا دى الزتونة ههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تصدق انا قلت كده برضه
> انت عملت حاجه النهارده خلتنى اعرف
> انك الوحيد هنا اللى مش فاهم فيه ايه :smile01*



يعني انا طلعت ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

بعدين انا ليا تقريباً يومين ونص مادخلتش المنتدي وانتِ تعرفي كدا كويس 
هههههههههههه


:act23: :act23::act23:​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> مش لاقية عليكي



لاقية ههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الزتونة يا سيدى
> 
> وةاحد داخل ب 3 عضويات وعامل نفسه واحد عابر واتنين بيحبوا بعض
> 
> ...



قال يعني انا كده اتنيلت 

قصدي فهمت 

ههههههههههههههه

جزاك الله خيراً يا أختاه 

هههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى عندى من ايام الكلية
> هههههههههههههههه



يا قلبك هههههههههههه

وليه محتفظة بالذكريات الوحشة دى


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> سلام للمهيسين الجامدين اوى ايه هنكمل النهاردة الفيلم ولا قفلتوا خلاص



لا ده احنا مش هنقفل خالص

هنطبق 4-5 ايام كده ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> اعادة اعادة
> اعادة اعادة اعادة
> اعادة اعادة اعادة
> اعادة اعادة



عاش مهيج الجماهير ههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2011)

> قال يعني انا كده اتنيلت
> 
> قصدي فهمت
> 
> ...



انا عملت اللى عليا هههههههههههه

لا بجد لسة مفهمتش؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جايبه تسالياتى معايا :ura1:*


*طب هاتي حبة:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاقية ههههههههههه


*طبعا يا قمر:ura1:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انا خايف حد يطلع مثل جديد يقول​*
> *من القيروانى للأخميمى ياقلبى لاتحزن *
> 
> *الله يسامحك ياقيروانى*​


 

لازم تغير اسمك بسررررررررررعه ههههههههههههه انا بجد كنت بتلخبط فى اسماءكم وهو كان بيبعتلى رسايل ولما النت يفصل بقول ها ارد على ميييييييييين؟ هههههههههههه

غير اسمك بسرعه خليه مثلا سمعان مش بيحب ساره ههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

فاصل إعلاني قصير وسنبث بعدها وبصورة مباشرة وحصرية أحداث المشهد الثالث..
إحجزوا مقاعدكم فالمشهد مثير ومليئ بالإثارة والرومانسية والأكشن


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> عاش مهيج الجماهير ههههههههههه




*ههههههههههههه اى خدمة
ايدك على تقييم بقا :smile01​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا قلبك هههههههههههه
> 
> وليه محتفظة بالذكريات الوحشة دى




*ههههههههههههه
اهو حاجة تفكرنى بشهادتى ونصيبى الغامق دة :vava:​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فاصل إعلاني قصير وسنبث بعدها وبصورة مباشرة وحصرية أحداث المشهد الثالث..
> إحجزوا مقاعدكم فالمشهد مثير ومليئ بالإثارة والرومانسية والأكشن



إلي هنا تمام يا ريسنا 

قريت الموضوع كله 

وطبعاً الفضل كل الفضل يرجع ليك 

ربنا يكون معاك 


بس بعد اذنك ممكن اعرف حاجة 



















هو الفيلم لدلوقتي عمل ايه ايرادات 
نشوف يعني احنا ولا السبكي 
هههههههههههههه


متابع طبعاً .........​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فاصل إعلاني قصير وسنبث بعدها وبصورة مباشرة وحصرية أحداث المشهد الثالث..
> إحجزوا مقاعدكم فالمشهد مثير ومليئ بالإثارة والرومانسية والأكشن




*اعمل حسابك ياروك مش بحب اشوف دم 
يا اما هرجع تذكرتى واخد فلوسى بقا :smile02​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*يلا يا روك يا حبيب قلبى كمل مشاهدك
وادينا معاك بساعد علشان نخلص الفيلم ويلحق موسم الصيف وعيد الفطر كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يا اخوة وربنا يمن علينا بنعمة الاسلام قولوا امين ونطهر هؤلاء الكفرة كما طهر مصطفى سارة 
وانشاء المولى سنجعل هذا المنتدى الزنديق للدعوة الى الاسلام ونكسر رؤس عباد الصليب 
مع المشهد الثالث 
يسدل الستار على حب عاطفى بين مصطفى ابو بيجاما كستور سينيه وسارة بعبايتها بشبشبها اسر منتجة
مشهد العربية
مصطفى/يلا بقة يا حبيبتى على المحكمة
سارة/يلا يا حبيبى انت فين عربيتك 
مصطفى/ربطها هناك فى العمود
تذهب سارة ومصطفى للسيارة الفاخرة المربوطة فى العمود ويضع مصطفى بعضا من البرسيم لسائق السيارة كتموين الصباح
تخلع سارة الشبشب ابو زنوبة وترفع عبايتها قليلا وتركب على السيارة وتربع وتانتخ فيها
ويركب مصطفى ايضا ويدلدل رجليه ويكربج فى الهوا ويقول
كككك شيييييييييييه يا حمار شيه يا بهيمة 
فتقطع سارة هذا الموقف المؤثر وتقول
تقصدنى انا يا حبيبى 
مصطفى/لا يا حببتى طبعا دا الحمارة 
ويوصل مصطفى يكربج الحمارة وسارة تتغنى على صوت الكاسيت
على الزراعية خرجت اقابل حبيبى
على الزراعية خرجت اقابل حبيبى
 ولكن فجاة تتعطل السيارة وهنا تظهر مدى الحب الفائق الجياش بين مصطفى وسارة فتابعوا مشهد تصليح السيارة 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فاصل إعلاني قصير وسنبث بعدها وبصورة مباشرة وحصرية أحداث المشهد الثالث..
> إحجزوا مقاعدكم فالمشهد مثير ومليئ بالإثارة والرومانسية والأكشن


فى الانتظااااااااار للمشهد الثالث


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*يااهلا وسهلا بالباشا
ازيك وازى سارة ومحامى وحشتنا
امووووووووووووووووووه 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يلا يا روك يا حبيب قلبى كمل مشاهدك
> وادينا معاك بساعد علشان نخلص الفيلم ويلحق موسم الصيف وعيد الفطر كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يا اخوة وربنا يمن علينا بنعمة الاسلام قولوا امين ونطهر هؤلاء الكفرة كما طهر مصطفى سارة
> وانشاء المولى سنجعل هذا المنتدى الزنديق للدعوة الى الاسلام ونكسر رؤس عباد الصليب
> مع المشهد الثالث
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وسمعونى اغنية الديك بيحب الوزة اهداء خصوصى للعروسين المعسلين :36_1_21:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه عاش روك زعيم الامه ومفجر الثوره ههههههههههه

واحلى سينارست 
يامهشتكنا ومبشتكنا ياريس ياعسل انت​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> فاصل إعلاني قصير وسنبث بعدها وبصورة مباشرة وحصرية أحداث المشهد الثالث..
> إحجزوا مقاعدكم فالمشهد مثير ومليئ بالإثارة والرومانسية والأكشن


 
كفاية تشويق يا زلمة انا معتصم في الموضوع من بدري :nunu0000:

مينفعش الكلام ده :budo:


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

مقدمة سريعة
الحب المستحيل مسلسل جديد تدور أحداثه الواقعية بين جيرانك وجيران جيرانك. مسلسل رومانسي مليئ بالدراما والأكشن بين الفارس الأحلام مصطفى وبين سارة، بين المسلم والمسيحية.
أحداث المشهدين السابقين بدأت من تقديم شخصيتي مصطفى وسارة والى إستلطاف سارة لمصطفى وجرجرته في شباكها. مصطفى وسارة يكملون بعضهم البعض فسماة التشابه لديهم كثيرة وخاصة عندما يكون الموضوع متعلق بالشباب المسيحي.
واليوم نقدم لكم ولأول مرة المشهد الثالث...


المشهد الثالث (يا سكر يا شاي)
بدأ صباح يوم الأربعاء بإستعداد مصطفى للذهاب لكلية الحقوق التي يدرس فيها لكي يصبح محامي يرد الحق لكل مظلوم من يد أي ظالم (خاصة إذا مسيحي) فلحقته سارة من الصباح الباكر لكي تأخذ منه النصيحة عن مستقبلها الدراسي.
مصطفى.. يا مصطفى.. محتاجة منك نصيحة في مستقبلي الدراسي. والدي لا يعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة وامي تركت الدراسة من الابتدائية، اخي نائم طوال اليوم والذباب يحلق حوليه وكل واحد منهم يرسلني للاخر. انا كرهت البيت ومستواه الأكاديمي وكأني في بيت لا يفهمني فيه احد.
هدي بالك يا سارة، مصطفى حلال الحلول. سنناقش الموضوع اليوم في كافرتيا "ممنوع دخول الكفرة". أخذ مصطفى سارة وذهبوا للكافتريا وبدأ مصطفى يشرح لسارة عن المحاماة وعن كلية الحقوق وعن مستقبلها وفرص العمل. فهل تعرفين كم قضية يرفعها مسلم فقير في حق مسيحي غني ظالم؟ هل تعلمين كم الجماعات الإسلامية تدفع لغرض الدفاع عن حقوق بنت اسلمت؟ هل تعرفين الشهرة التي يحصل عليها المحامي لو اراد الدفاع عن الرئيس المصري القادم الذي سيتم خلعه؟
سارة نست المحاماة والمستقبل الدراسي وبدأت تدقق في معالم مصطفى الجدية عند مناقشته لها فأعجبت بالمحاماة بسبب مصطفى وإستغلتها لتكون مع مصطفى وبقرب مصطفى لفترة اطول. 
طبعاً مصطفى من النوع الذي يدفع عن البقية عند العزومة، فطلب شاي بسكر زيادة له ولسارة.
سارة انتبهت للسكر الزيادة في الشاي وراحت تتغازل في مصطفى.. انت مثل السكر في الشاي.. محلي كل شئ في حياتي.. ماشي يا سارة انا السكر بس انتِ الشاي الذي يذوبني..
يا سكر يا مصطفي.. يا مذوباني يا سارة..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*حللللللوة يا زعيم*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*i طبعا فى فرق ساشع بين مصطفى وسارة للاستاذ روك باين كدا من كليوبرترا مصر الجديدة
ومصطفى وسارة بتوعى من كفر البطيخ 

*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2011)

> وبدأت تدقق في معالم مصطفى الجدية عند مناقشته لها فأعجبت بالمحاماة بسبب مصطفى وإستغلتها لتكون مع مصطفى وبقرب مصطفى لفترة اطول.



طيب مايفتحوا هما النقابة علي كده 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
اتعلمو الحب من مشاهد الزعييم
الحب ولللع في الكافتيرياا


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*هكملكوا انا بقة مشهد تعطل السيارة شيييييييييييييييييه يا حمارة
وفجاة تعطلت السيارة الفخمة وغرست فى الطينة وانقطعت سارة عن غناء اغنيتها المحبوبة لقلبها
على الزراعية خرجت اقابل حبيبى 
ووجدت وجه مصطفى وقد عبس 
فقالت له بصوت هادى
مالك يا روحى 
قالها هو انا اصتبحت بوش مين النهاردة فى الصباح المهبب دا
همى وانزلى العجل غرز لما نشوف هنهبب ايه
قالتله من عيونى 
نزلت سارة وتحاول ان تساعد حبيب القلب فى رفع السيارة من الطين 
وهو يكربج الحمارة ومعاها سارة ويقولها شييييييييييييه وسارة تقوله انا يا حبيبى
يقول لها مصطفى امال الحمارة يعنى 
زقى يا به معايا كان صباح مهبب عايزين نلحق نفرش قدام المحكمة نجيب قرشين قبل المنهار يعدى
وتظل سارة تزق ومصطفى نازل كربجة واخيرا السيارة خرجت بالسلامة وقد تغلوصت سارة بالطين وايضا مصطفى
فكيف سيذهبون للمحكمة
اتجهوا للطرمبة





 وهناك بدا مشاعر الحب تجتاج القلوب
كاركى خلينى انزل الهباب دا من عليا
وتكارك سارة وهى تغنى حبيتك فى الصيف حبيتك فى الشتييييييييييه وبعد ان ينضفوا انفسهم جيدا يكملوا مشوارهم العذب الى المحكمة على انغام الحب والعذاب وتغنى سارة وتقول 
ياوابور يا مولع حط الفحم قلبى المتولع حط الفحم 
ياوابور يا ملوع حط الفحم
ويصلوا بحمد الله لمكان العمل فى الحديقة المقابلة للمحكمة فتابعونا   
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يوليو 2011)

*:smil16:*
*طبعااااااااا انا جيت فالأخر كالعادة *
*المرة الجايه فالفضايح دى أبقى أستنونى :ura1:*
*هههههههه*
*وأنتظرونى قريبا جدا جدا فى مسلسل *
*ليلة القبض على مصطفى وسارة *
*يذاع ولاول مرة على منتدى الكنيسة *
*ايوووووووووة بالضبط شيفاكم بتسألوا *
*على وزن ليلة القبض على بكيزة وزغلول :smile02*
*قريبا فى رمضان leasantr*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
متابعه...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:smil16:*
> *طبعااااااااا انا جيت فالأخر كالعادة *
> *المرة الجايه فالفضايح دى أبقى أستنونى :ura1:*
> *هههههههه*
> ...


*مش بقولكم الفيلم ده ناقصه حاجة *
*اهي وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصلت زعيمتي انا*
*مرمووووووووووووووورتي منووووووووووووورة يا حبي:ura1:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يلا يا روك يا حبيب قلبى كمل مشاهدك
> وادينا معاك بساعد علشان نخلص الفيلم ويلحق موسم الصيف وعيد الفطر كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يا اخوة وربنا يمن علينا بنعمة الاسلام قولوا امين ونطهر هؤلاء الكفرة كما طهر مصطفى سارة
> وانشاء المولى سنجعل هذا المنتدى الزنديق للدعوة الى الاسلام ونكسر رؤس عباد الصليب
> مع المشهد الثالث
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة الحتة دى 
مستيين المشهد الرومانسى لانى بموت فالرومانس
بس بسرعة وحساتك قبل ما الجهاز يحتل*​


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *i طبعا فى فرق ساشع بين مصطفى وسارة للاستاذ روك باين كدا من كليوبرترا مصر الجديدة
> ومصطفى وسارة بتوعى من كفر البطيخ
> 
> *




نظراً للطبقة الراقية (الزملاكاوية) التي تتابع الفلم، رأينا انه من الأفضل تحسين وتجميل المستوى الإجتماعي في الفلم. 
البركة فيك، افضح مثل ما تريد.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش بقولكم الفيلم ده ناقصه حاجة *
> *اهي وصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصلت زعيمتي انا*
> *مرمووووووووووووووورتي منووووووووووووورة يا حبي:ura1:*​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*نورك يا روكتى *
*وبعدين طالما انتى موجودة كأنى أنا موجودة :t25:*
*وشوفى لنا موضوع تانى نحب بعض فييييييه *
*كده يفتكرونا سارة ومصطفى :t23:*
*احسن نضرب عليهم يابت :act23:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> مقدمة سريعة
> الحب المستحيل مسلسل جديد تدور أحداثه الواقعية بين جيرانك وجيران جيرانك. مسلسل رومانسي مليئ بالدراما والأكشن بين الفارس الأحلام مصطفى وبين سارة، بين المسلم والمسيحية.
> أحداث المشهدين السابقين بدأت من تقديم شخصيتي مصطفى وسارة والى إستلطاف سارة لمصطفى وجرجرته في شباكها. مصطفى وسارة يكملون بعضهم البعض فسماة التشابه لديهم كثيرة وخاصة عندما يكون الموضوع متعلق بالشباب المسيحي.
> واليوم نقدم لكم ولأول مرة المشهد الثالث...
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههه
طب وسمعان مش له نصيب ف الغزل ده ينفع كدة
يا معلقتنا ياسمعان هو اللى بيقلبهم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*ياحلاوة الحب ياحلاوة :w00t:​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هكملكوا انا بقة مشهد تعطل السيارة شيييييييييييييييييه يا حمارة
> وفجاة تعطلت السيارة الفخمة وغرست فى الطينة وانقطعت سارة عن غناء اغنيتها المحبوبة لقلبها
> على الزراعية خرجت اقابل حبيبى
> ووجدت وجه مصطفى وقد عبس
> ...



_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كدة بينوا مواهبكم فى  التأليف بجد ضحكتنى 
مستيين سيناريو تانى
*_​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2011)

*



نظراً للطبقة الراقية (الزملاكاوية) التي تتابع الفلم، رأينا انه من الأفضل تحسين وتجميل المستوى الإجتماعي في الفلم. 
البركة فيك، افضح مثل ما تريد.

أنقر للتوسيع...


بزمتك يا راجل دول بتوع اى فون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا اخرهم معايا لو كان عاجب 
طالما سارة ومسيحية ووقعت فى حب فتى مسلم يبقى تتجه على طول لكفر البطيخ هما دول الطبقة الصح الىل تلاقى فيها القصص دى
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ههههههههههههههه*
> *نورك يا روكتى *
> *وبعدين طالما انتى موجودة كأنى أنا موجودة :t25:*
> *وشوفى لنا موضوع تانى نحب بعض فييييييه *
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*يارب يخليكي يا مرمورتي*
*هناك يا مرمورة هناك:ura1:*
*لالالالالالالالالالالا روكا ومرمر معلش بقا:t23:*
*دول وصلو هوليوود يا بنتي فاقو كروز وانجلينا جولي:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ياحلاوة الحب ياحلاوة :w00t:​*


*بت خالتشششششششي شوفتي الحب مولع في درة*
*ودنا (ضنا ) غالي ههههههههههه:smile02*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بت خالتشششششششي شوفتي الحب مولع في درة*
> *ودنا (ضنا ) غالي ههههههههههه:smile02*​




*ههههههههههههههههههه عتموتى يا سوسوووووووووووووو​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

يانهار ابيض يازعيم دا الحب ولع فى الدره هههههههههههههه
دول شعللوا خلاص من كتر الحب ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه عتموتى يا سوسوووووووووووووو​*


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*ليه بس كده يا خضضضضضضضضضضضضر:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يانهار ابيض يازعيم دا الحب ولع فى الدره هههههههههههههه
> دول شعللوا خلاص من كتر الحب ههههههههههههه​


*لسه يا بت اصتبرررررررررررري بقا:smil6:*​


----------



## Twin (12 يوليو 2011)

*رغم أنف الحاقدين الكفرة المتخلفين ..... سنكمل معاً *

*[YOUTUBE]TVEy5vpKwdI[/YOUTUBE]*

*:t25: مصطفي وسارة والحب المستحيل :t25:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *ليه بس كده يا خضضضضضضضضضضضضر:smile02*​




*هههههههههههههه عتموووووووووووووووووتى يابة
الحب فى جلبى جايد نار نار​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عتموووووووووووووووووتى يابة
> الحب فى جلبى جايد نار نار​*


*نار يا حبيبي نااااااااااااااااااار:ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نار يا حبيبي نااااااااااااااااااار:ura1:*​




*الله يرحمك ياعيد الحليم لو سمعت روكا كنت انتحرت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لسه يا بت اصتبرررررررررررري بقا:smil6:*​


 
نو انتى عارفانى مش عندى صبر هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *رغم أنف الحاقدين الكفرة المتخلفين ..... سنكمل معاً *
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]TVEy5vpKwdI[/YOUTUBE]*
> 
> *:t25: مصطفي وسارة والحب المستحيل :t25:*​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دي طايرة يا ولا:ura1:*
*بس شوفت اخر نطة*
*قفزززززززززززززت وجيبته :smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *الله يرحمك ياعيد الحليم لو سمعت روكا كنت انتحرت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


*ماهو انا حفيدته بس من بعيد:smile02*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> نو انتى عارفانى مش عندى صبر هههههههههههه​


*طب خلاص اقعدي اتسلي :smile02*​


----------



## جيلان (12 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله خلصت الى فاتنى بقى :heat:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماهو انا حفيدته بس من بعيد:smile02*​




*ههههههههههههههه
العندليبة روكاااااااااااااا :ura1:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> العندليبة روكاااااااااااااا :ura1:​*


*لالالالالالالالالالا مش عاطشفي*
*هو ممكن عندليبة المنتدي روكا:ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا مش عاطشفي*
> *هو ممكن عندليبة المنتدي روكا:ura1:*​




*ههههههههههههه
ناخد موافقة روك الاول
ونعملك اعلان رسمى :smile01​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> ناخد موافقة روك الاول
> ونعملك اعلان رسمى :smile01​*


*يلا يا زعييييييييييييييييييم عايزة اطرمهم قصدي اطربهم:ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يلا يا زعييييييييييييييييييم عايزة اطرمهم قصدي اطربهم:ura1:*​




*وانتى الصادقة عايزة اطرشهم :ura1:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *وانتى الصادقة عايزة اطرشهم :ura1:​*


*اطرببببببببهم يا بت:ura1:*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (13 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع احلو وسخن علي الاخر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اطرببببببببهم يا بت:ura1:*​




*اطرشييييييييييييهم ياروكاااااااااا
:w00t::w00t:​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 يوليو 2011)

*يا خسارة وقفت فى الحلقة التانية
بكرة حبقى اكمل الفيلم ياريت بقى تلغو الاعلانات
علشان الوقت
ومتهيالى عقبال مخلص يكون مصطفى الصغير  وصل*​


----------



## Basilius (13 يوليو 2011)

*المفاجأه الكبرى
اليوم و فقط وحصريا على قناه منتدى الكنيسه العربيه 
برنامج العلم و الايمان يتكلم عن الكائن اللذي تحبه كل البنات المسيحيات 
اللذي تحبه كل امرأه مسيحيه 
الذي تجد فيه ما لا تجده في الشباب المسيحي  السيس عُباد الصليب
حلقه علميه اكاديميه تصف هذا الكائن الفريد وصف علمي دقيق 
ومقدم الحلقه الدكتور مصطفى محمود
والان مع الحلقه واستمتعوا 



مصطفى محمود :-  مساء الخير سيداتي سادتي 
حلقه اليوم عن الكائن الفريد مثال الرجال ممن تتمناه المرأه المسيحيه 
حلقه اليوم عن الرجل المغوار الكائن العجيب الفريد المريب الرهيب صاصا المُلعب 
الاسم العلمي له صاصا مجانص  sasa maganis ssp maganis 
يا سبحان الله !!!
صاصا كائن رجل قوي جدا قوته تعادل تمنتاشر وربع رجل مسيحي ... له شكل مورفولوجي نادر وعجيب يختلف تماما عن بقيه الرجال و خاصه الرجال المسيحيين الضعفاء السيس اللي معندهومش ترابيس 
شوف ... شوف شكله ؟؟؟ ياااااا سبحان الله !!!
شكله العام مذهل عجيب ! ضخم الجُثه - عريض المنكعين - مشلئب الفلنكات - شملول الحركات - متفلئط الجوانب - مكتمل الشطحات - هلهول الخطوات - ذراعه بقوه 50 ذراع مسيحي - قدمه بقوه 30 قدم مسيحي - الشاسيه 280*160 - 4 جانط سبور 18 - موتور 5000 سيسي - فول اوبشن - 4 باب - له مجانص و ترابيس واضحه ومتفتقه وظاهره 
يا سبحان الله !!!
يعيش في الاماكن الساخنه الساقعه الجافه الرطبه الممطره 
يلد و يبيض في شهري يناير و فبراير و اول ثلاثه ايام من مارس 
يتغذى على حشيشه السافانا وقشر البطيخ وزهره البرسيم و بيض النمل و ارجل الدجاج و مناقير البط 
واكلته المفضله هي لحم الشباب المسيحي لان الشاب المسيحي ضعيف جدا وخالي من الترابيس و المجانص مقارنه بهذا الكائن اللولبي الهلامي الجهنمي عنتر زمانه 
يااااااااا سبحان الله !!!
لا يلبس ملابس كالبشر نظرا لان دمه حامي وعضلاته فاطه و ناطه وروحه في مناخيره ( تحديدا روحه في الخرم اليمين من مناخيره وهذا للدقه العلميه ) 
ولذلك فكلما يغضب المجانص تفط و الترابيس تنط و العضلات تفط و قميصه يتفتق و بنطاله يتمزق 
يااااا سبحان الله !!!
عندما يغضب يتحول لونه من الاصفر اللى البمبي المسخسخ 
وعندما يشتد غضبه يظهر قرنين اعلى منطقه الاذن ومن ثم تستطيل منطقه اسفل ظهره و اعلى مؤخرته لتصبح مشابهه لذيل ذكر وحيد القرن 
وبعدها تظهر حول رقبته منطقه من الشعر الكثيف والصوف الغزير كعجل الجاموس البري الامريكي 
وفي غضبه يصدر اصوات عاليه تشبه اصوات ذكر الفقمه او ما يسمى بعجل البحر 
يا سبحااااااااااان الله !!!
ولنا لقاء اخر مع هذا الكائن العجيب و معجباته من المسيحيين امثال ساره المُلعب والسلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
*


----------



## oesi no (13 يوليو 2011)

ومين هيتفرج على فيلم 35 صفحة
الملخص علشان بس الدنا منونو معايا


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يوليو 2011)

*



شكله العام مذهل عجيب ! ضخم الجُثه - عريض المنكعين - مشلئب الفلنكات - شملول الحركات - متفلئط الجوانب - مكتمل الشطحات - هلهول الخطوات - ذراعه بقوه 50 ذراع مسيحي - قدمه بقوه 30 قدم مسيحي - الشاسيه 280*160 - 4 جانط سبور 18 - موتور 5000 سيسي - فول اوبشن - 4 باب - له مجانص و ترابيس واضحه ومتفتقه وظاهره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ناقصه تكييف الماني ويبقي تمام هههههه*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *المفاجأه الكبرى
> اليوم و فقط وحصريا على قناه منتدى الكنيسه العربيه
> برنامج العلم و الايمان يتكلم عن الكائن اللذي تحبه كل البنات المسيحيات
> اللذي تحبه كل امرأه مسيحيه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2011)

اوف بقى كل شويه اجى متأخر :cry2::cry2::cry2:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2011)

كل دا حصل وانا مش موجود
كدا مش حلو خالص
بعد كدا هاقفل الفيلم وانا ماشي بقي
ههههههههههههه


بس الحمد لله انا خلصت اللي ناقصني
ومنتظره بقي الباقي

هو فاضل كام جزء ويخلص
عشان اعلم حسابي في البيات 
هههههههه


----------



## Only Jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

مصطفى طلع جن مصور
وفتى احلام كل البنات المسيحيات
انسان الغاب طويل الناب
سارق قلوب العذارى
مفيش منه بقى ارمنتى اخليه معايا فى البيت علشان يونسنى؟؟؟


----------



## Thunder Coptic (13 يوليو 2011)

هو صاصا وهى صرصارة حايتجوزو فى بلاعة:smile02​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *اطرشييييييييييييهم ياروكاااااااااا
> :w00t::w00t:​*


:scenic::scenic::scenic::scenic:​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *i طبعا فى فرق ساشع بين مصطفى وسارة للاستاذ روك باين كدا من كليوبرترا مصر الجديدة
> ومصطفى وسارة بتوعى من كفر البطيخ
> 
> *



*مالهم كليوباترا مصر الجديدة ياشمس او ياpaul ؟انا من هناك 
هههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارفه ليه على سيرة قصة الحب المولعة بين مصطفى وسارة 
افتكرت الاغنية ديه واحب اهديها لاحلى حبيبن مصطفى وسارة 

فى نص الجو بيغير جو بيطفى الضو بيرعبنى ( اصله مصطفى شكله ييجيب صرع لكن الحب بقى هنعمل ايه ) ما هو لو يخلى الضو يصير الجو بيعجبنى 

الا الاغنية ديه مين بيغنيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *مش عارفه ليه على سيرة قصة الحب المولعة بين مصطفى وسارة
> افتكرت الاغنية ديه واحب اهديها لاحلى حبيبن مصطفى وسارة
> 
> فى نص الجو بيغير جو بيطفى الضو بيرعبنى ( اصله مصطفى شكله ييجيب صرع لكن الحب بقى هنعمل ايه ) ما هو لو يخلى الضو يصير الجو بيعجبنى
> ...


*لطيفة التونسية يا ننوستي :t33:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لطيفة التونسية يا ننوستي :t33:​*



*ميرسى ياجميلة على المعلومة 
بس ايه رأيك فى الاغنية مش لاقيه على الجو بردو ؟؟؟؟:t33:
*


----------



## rana1981 (13 يوليو 2011)

*هلا كل هالشي صاير وانا اخر من يعلم:beee::dntknw:​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميرسى ياجميلة على المعلومة
> بس ايه رأيك فى الاغنية مش لاقيه على الجو بردو ؟؟؟؟:t33:
> *



*ههههههههه أه طبعا هي إللي لايقة :t33:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ميرسى ياجميلة على المعلومة
> بس ايه رأيك فى الاغنية مش لاقيه على الجو بردو ؟؟؟؟:t33:
> *


*والدنيا ربيع والجو بديع قفلي علي كل مواضيع قفل قفل قفللللللللل
ادي مصطفي وادي صرصورة وادي سمعان والدنيا ربيع الدنيا ربيع والدنيا ربييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع
الله علي صووووووووووووووووتي
الاقيش حد يكتشفني:love34:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *
> الاقيش حد يكتشفني:love34:*​



*انا هكتشفك ياروكا واخفيكى فى نفس الوقت 
ايه يابنت ده ازعجتى مسعودى ولينا قصدى مصطفى وصارصورة 
الا قوليلى ياروكا هى صارصورة ديه تقرب للصوريصار بتاع لينا ومسعودى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33::t33:
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انا هكتشفك ياروكا واخفيكى فى نفس الوقت
> ايه يابنت ده ازعجتى مسعودى ولينا قصدى مصطفى وصارصورة
> الا قوليلى ياروكا هى صارصورة ديه تقرب للصوريصار بتاع لينا ومسعودى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33::t33:
> *


*هههههههههههه*
*كده برضه يا ننوسة اذا كناشي في موضوع سوا قبل كده هناك:2:*
*ايوة يا بت دي مرات الصورصار اصلهم كانو زمايل في بلاعة الثانوية المشتركة:t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

*بس بقى شوية :2:*
*أنا بس حيبت أفكر اللى هنا بأن أخرة الحب هتكون كده :new4:*
*

*
*حد يقف تحت بقى ويلقط صفصف :t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بس بقى شوية :2:*
> *أنا بس حيبت أفكر اللى هنا بأن أخرة الحب هتكون كده :new4:*
> *
> 
> ...


*صصصصصصصصصصصصصفصف*
*مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات*
*يالهوووووووووووووووووووووتي*
*وكتب علي تربته انه كان بيحب سارة وقفو علي الجبل زي مانتو شايفين*
*وقالها انا بحبك قالتلو مش سامعة كررها مرتين تلاتة لحد ما وقع يا عيني*
*وماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات*
*وكتب علي تربته انه كان بيحب سارة ............................. الخ:t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *صصصصصصصصصصصصصفصف*
> *مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات*
> *يالهوووووووووووووووووووووتي*
> *وكتب علي تربته انه كان بيحب سارة وقفو علي الجبل زي مانتو شايفين*
> ...


* وحين عرض هذا المسلسل فى التلفزيون *
*مات المشاهدون جميعا :big4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * وحين عرض هذا المسلسل فى التلفزيون *
> *مات المشاهدون جميعا :big4:*​


*ويدلي الستار وينتهي العرض:t16:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
ياالهوي عليكو يا بنانيت
عسللللللللللللللل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ياالهوي عليكو يا بنانيت
> عسللللللللللللللل


*هههههههههههههه*
*لا اصلي اتجمعت انا ومرمر بنخربها بصراحة:yahoo:*
*مش كده يا زعيمتي:2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *لا اصلي اتجمعت انا ومرمر بنخربها بصراحة:yahoo:*
> *مش كده يا زعيمتي:2:*​


* ههههههههههههه*
*كده يا معنمى :flowers:*
*ده احنا لسه بنسخن :t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * ههههههههههههه*
> *كده يا معنمى :flowers:*
> *ده احنا لسه بنسخن :t33:*​


*طب بسرعة يا مرمورتي عشان تلاقيني:blush2:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

فين الجزء الثالث يا روك​


----------



## السـامرية (13 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتوا زى العسل كلكوا
للاسف من ضمن اللى اتخدع فى الناس دى يلا اهو كلة بثوابة بقى ههههههههههههههههه
بس حرام تفصلوهم كنتوا المفروض نخليهم نسمع اقوالهم ما انا محامية انا كمان
والمجرم مسلم حتى تثبت شهادتة ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> فين الجزء الثالث يا روك



الجزء الثالث اتحط انت اكيد تقصد الرابع

جاى فى السكة 

ممكن اسألك سؤاااااااااااال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ritas (13 يوليو 2011)

*قرات الموضوع وفهمت مغزاه*
*وجئت لأخبركم ان ثمة عضو سعودي حصل على عضوية باسم اخضر*
*سب البابا شنودة وهو ليس مسيحيا تنصر ورجع ملحدا ويسب المسيحية والكتاب المقدس.اريد ان اخبر الاخ روك للحذر*
*لكن للأسف ليس بإمكاني ان ارسل له رساله خاصة.لن اشيع اسمه هنا.*


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> الجزء الثالث اتحط انت اكيد تقصد الرابع
> 
> جاى فى السكة
> 
> ممكن اسألك سؤاااااااااااال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 طبعا من حقكك تسالى 
اتفضلى اسالى​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> طبعا من حقكك تسالى
> اتفضلى اسالى



ليه عملت كده واستفدت ايه ؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتوا زى العسل كلكوا*
> 
> _*للاسف من ضمن اللى اتخدع فى الناس دى يلا اهو كلة بثوابة بقى ههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*بس حرام تفصلوهم كنتوا المفروض نخليهم نسمع اقوالهم ما انا محامية انا كمان*_
> _*والمجرم مسلم حتى تثبت شهادتة ههههههههههههههه*_​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد فيه سماع للاقول  بس روك طردهم​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه عملت كده واستفدت ايه ؟؟


 

طيب انا ممكن اسالك سؤال
لو انا عملت كده لاسباب تضر المنتدى ليه روك لم يحظرنى
وليه حتى الان تاركنى اكتب فى المنتدى
مش شايفين ان فيه شىء غريب شويه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> طيب انا ممكن اسالك سؤال
> 
> لو انا عملت كده لاسباب تضر المنتدى ليه روك لم يحظرنى
> وليه حتى الان تاركنى اكتب فى المنتدى
> ...


*روك قلبه طيب وسايبك تاكل عيش :t33:*
*حرام يقطع عيشك برضه :t33:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *روك قلبه طيب وسايبك تاكل عيش :t33:*
> 
> *حرام يقطع عيشك برضه :t33:*​


 ده على اساس ان انا هنا فى فرن عيش ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ده على اساس ان انا هنا فى فرن عيش ​


*ههههههههههه*
*مانتا بتعرف تهزر اهو يا سمعه *
*بس اديك مسلينا ياراجل *
*نطردك لييييه بس :love34:*
*ده حتى الطرد فال وحش عليك *​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> طيب انا ممكن اسالك سؤال
> لو انا عملت كده لاسباب تضر المنتدى ليه روك لم يحظرنى
> وليه حتى الان تاركنى اكتب فى المنتدى
> مش شايفين ان فيه شىء غريب شويه​


*يمكن عشان تراجع نفسك و تشوف حجم الغلط إللي عملته ! 
المصيبة إنه بعد كل هالتمثيلية لا زلت مقتنع إنك بريء :dntknw:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> طيب انا ممكن اسالك سؤال
> لو انا عملت كده لاسباب تضر المنتدى ليه روك لم يحظرنى
> وليه حتى الان تاركنى اكتب فى المنتدى
> مش شايفين ان فيه شىء غريب شويه



ده اللى انا بسأل عليه

وعايزة اعرف موقفك دلوقنى مسيحى ولا مسلم ولا بين البنين ؟

سؤال تانى معلش هل انت صاحب عضويات سارة ومصطفى ؟؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *مانتا بتعرف تهزر اهو يا سمعه *
> *بس اديك مسلينا ياراجل *
> *نطردك لييييه بس :love34:*
> *ده حتى الطرد فال وحش عليك *​


 
اشكر ربنا ان انا سبب تسليه ليكم
وكلامك ده فال حلو عليه 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ده اللى انا بسأل عليه
> 
> وعايزة اعرف موقفك دلوقنى مسيحى ولا مسلم ولا بين البنين ؟
> 
> سؤال تانى معلش هل انت صاحب عضويات سارة ومصطفى ؟؟؟


 مين سارة ومصطفى :smil13:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> مين سارة ومصطفى :smil13:​


* من سلالة روميو وجيوليت الخيالية :t33::t33:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> مين سارة ومصطفى



روميو وجوليت المنتدى


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يمكن عشان تراجع نفسك و تشوف حجم الغلط إللي عملته ! *
> 
> *المصيبة إنه بعد كل هالتمثيلية لا زلت مقتنع إنك بريء :dntknw:*​


 انا اعطيتكم واعطيتى نفسى فرصه كبيره للمراجعه ولكن الليله سوف تحسم الامور​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> من سلالة روميو وجيوليت الخيالية



الله الله على التوافق هههههههههه

فى نفس الدقيقة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> مين سارة ومصطفى :smil13:​


* أفهم من سؤالك ده انك متعرفهمش ؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> مين سارة ومصطفى



ليه الايبهات بتاعتكوا متشابهة

لو انك متعرفهومش


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *من سلالة روميو وجيوليت الخيالية :t33::t33:*​


 مين قالك ان رميو وجيوليت خياليه:t16::t16:
صححى معلوماتك​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> انا اعطيتكم واعطيتى نفسى فرصه كبيره للمراجعه ولكن الليله سوف تحسم الامور​


*
ليييييه لا يكون سارة هتشهر إسلامها :t33:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> روميو وجوليت المنتدى


* يا أفكارنا :spor24:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه الايبهات بتاعتكوا متشابهة
> 
> لو انك متعرفهومش


 
ايبهات متشابهة   يخلق من الشبه اربعين :new4::t33::t33:
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> مين قالك ان رميو وجيوليت خياليه:t16::t16:
> 
> 
> صححى معلوماتك​


* لا انا مقولتش ان روميو وجيوليت خيالية *
*ان معنى كلامى دول روميو وجيوليت الخيالية *
*صحصح معانا كده :t33:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ليييييه لا يكون سارة هتشهر إسلامها :t33:*​


 فيه احتمال تانى 
بس مفهوش تخمين :yaka::yaka:​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ايبهات متشابهة يخلق من الشبه اربعين
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



السؤال صعب ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا انا مقولتش ان روميو وجيوليت خيالية *
> *ان معنى كلامى دول روميو وجيوليت الخيالية *
> 
> *صحصح معانا كده :t33:*​


 تقصدى العصر الحديث​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه الايبهات بتاعتكوا متشابهة
> 
> لو انك متعرفهومش



للعلم 

لا يمكن تواجد اي جهازين علي مستوي العالم بنفس الرقم​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> السؤال صعب ولا ايه ؟؟


طيب ممكن اختيارات او استعين بصديق ( مصطفى مثلا )​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> فيه احتمال تانى
> 
> 
> بس مفهوش تخمين :yaka::yaka:​


* ممممممم ...*
*هتحرق لنا المنتدى زى مابتعملوا فالكنايس مثلا*
*شكلك من الفلول :t33::t33:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> للعلم ​
> 
> لا يمكن تواجد اي جهازين علي مستوي العالم بنفس الرقم ​


 لا ممكن لو اثنين كارت لان​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 13 ( الأعضاء 12 والزوار 1) 
‏بوب كمبيوتر, ‏+febronia++, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏besm alslib+, ‏الملكة العراقية+, ‏اليعازر, ‏السـامرية, ‏Coptic MarMar+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏سمعان القيروانى, ‏tasoni queena+



ولسه​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> للعلم
> 
> لا يمكن تواجد اي جهازين علي مستوي العالم بنفس الرقم



ما هو عشان كده بسأل


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ممممممم ...*
> *هتحرق لنا المنتدى زى مابتعملوا فالكنايس مثلا*
> 
> *شكلك من الفلول :t33::t33:*​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بلاش سوء النيه ده
ربنا يسامحك عموما​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> فيه احتمال تانى
> بس مفهوش تخمين :yaka::yaka:​



*طيب نادي سارة نسمع الشهادة بتاعتها هنا :yaka:
عشان نقولها مبروووووك ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

> لا ممكن لو اثنين كارت لان



انت مذاكر بقي ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

:2:





بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 13 ( الأعضاء 12 والزوار 1)​
> ‏بوب كمبيوتر, ‏+febronia++, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏besm alslib+, ‏الملكة العراقية+, ‏اليعازر, ‏السـامرية, ‏Coptic MarMar+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏سمعان القيروانى, ‏tasoni queena+​
> 
> 
> ...


* متجمعين فالسما يا حلويين :yaka:*
*اكيد مش عند مصطفى ولا سارة :new4:*
*الا صحيح اسمى مكتووووب*
*تووويب :t33:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> لا ممكن لو اثنين كارت لان



طب انت ايه ديانتك دلوقتى ؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 13 ( الأعضاء 12 والزوار 1)​
> ‏بوب كمبيوتر, ‏+febronia++, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏besm alslib+, ‏الملكة العراقية+, ‏اليعازر, ‏السـامرية, ‏Coptic MarMar+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏سمعان القيروانى, ‏tasoni queena+​
> 
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا بوب قول ربنا يزيد ويبارك​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب انت ايه ديانتك دلوقتى ؟؟


مسيحى طبعا وافتخر بمسيحى 
المهم انتوا اللى ديانتكم ايه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بلاش سوء النيه ده
> 
> ربنا يسامحك عموما​


* خلاص ركنا سوء النية :yaka:*
*معندكش أختيارات طويب *
*ولا نستعين بسارة :t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

اسئلتك حلوه اوي يا كوينا
بس لو هو يرد بصدق


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

لا فعلاً زادوا



ياراجل انت صاحب أعلي شباك تذاكر لدلوقيتي​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> لا ممكن لو اثنين كارت لان



يعنى انت وسارة ومصطفى نفس كارت اللان


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 13 ( الأعضاء 12 والزوار 1)
> ‏بوب كمبيوتر, ‏+febronia++, ‏+SwEetY KoKeY++, ‏besm alslib+, ‏الملكة العراقية+, ‏اليعازر, ‏السـامرية, ‏Coptic MarMar+, ‏lo siento_mucho+, ‏سمعان القيروانى, ‏tasoni queena+
> 
> 
> ...



انا اسمى منكتوب فى الاخر ليه ؟؟ انا اعترض ههههههههههه

ما يحسد المال الا اصحابه يا بوب


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انت مذاكر بقي ​


 دى شغلتى يا بوب
وبلاش ندخل فى تفاصيل خليها مستورة يا بنى​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> مسيحى طبعا وافتخر بمسيحى
> المهم انتوا اللى ديانتكم ايه



احنا شهود يهوه


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> مسيحى طبعا وافتخر بمسيحى
> المهم انتوا اللى ديانتكم ايه ​


*
إحنا مسلمين ولله الحمد و المنة :t33::t33:
عايز إيه مننا ؟ :dntknw:​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى انت وسارة ومصطفى نفس كارت اللان



بالإنجليزي 



من الشمال لليمين 
ههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> اسئلتك حلوه اوي يا كوينا
> بس لو هو يرد بصدق



شكرا جدا يا حبيبتى

بجد نفسى افهم عمل كده ليه ؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى انت وسارة ومصطفى نفس كارت اللان


 انا معرفش حد بالاسماء دى  :scenic:​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> لا فعلاً زادوا
> 
> 
> 
> ياراجل انت صاحب أعلي شباك تذاكر لدلوقيتي



ههههههههههه غلب احمد حلمى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 14 ( الأعضاء 12 والزوار 2)


سارة جات ومحامي جه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> انا معرفش حد بالاسماء دى :scenic:​


*ههههههههههه*
*طيب تعرف محامى مصرى ومحامية مسيحية :t33:*​​​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إحنا مسلمين ولله الحمد و المنة :t33::t33:*
> 
> *عايز إيه مننا ؟ :dntknw:*​


 
ليه لسمح الله طلبت منك حاجه ؟؟:beee:
قولى متتكسفيش​


----------



## اليعازر (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> مسيحى طبعا وافتخر بمسيحى
> المهم انتوا اللى ديانتكم ايه ​



*أخي سمعان:

الجزء الأوّل من إجابتك ممتاز...أمّا الجزء الثاني؟؟الرب يسامحك.
*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> انا معرفش حد بالاسماء دى



طب ايه رأيك فى اللى حصل من سارة ومصطفى

ليه الواحد يدخل بعضويتين ويعمل التمثيبية دى

مسيحى عايز يلفت الانظار

ولا مسلم عايز يثبت انه واثق فى دينه وممكن يخلى بنت تحبه وتسيب دينها عشانه

انت ايه رأيك ؟؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> دى شغلتى يا بوب
> وبلاش ندخل فى تفاصيل خليها مستورة يا بنى​




ماهي شغلتي هي كمان 

ولا يهمك معاك المايك وقل اللي في نفسك ياواد​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *طيب تعرف محامى مصرى ومحامية مصرية :t33:*​


 
ايه ده مصريين
اكيد حاليا فى التحرير​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ليه لسمح الله طلبت منك حاجه ؟؟:beee:
> قولى متتكسفيش​



*لا سلامتك بس ما بنحب المسيحيين يتواجدوا في منتدانا المسلم الذي هداه ربي سبحانه و تعالى للسراط المستقيم :t33: ​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> احنا شهود يهوه


 منا قولت كده برضه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ايه ده مصريين
> 
> 
> اكيد حاليا فى التحرير​


* بتجيبلنا التايهه دايما :t33::t33:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا سلامتك بس ما بنحب المسيحيين يتواجدوا في منتدانا المسلم الذي هداه ربي سبحانه و تعالى للسراط المستقيم :t33: ​*



طيب ربنا يهديكى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه غلب احمد حلمى




لالالالالالالالالالا

دا ولا الأستاذ عزيز عبد الكريم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *مانتا بتعرف تهزر اهو يا سمعه *
> *بس اديك مسلينا ياراجل *
> *نطردك لييييه بس :love34:*
> *ده حتى الطرد فال وحش عليك *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*زعيييييييييييييمة يا بت*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

منا قولت كده برضه

حاسس بكده فعلا صح


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بتجيبلنا التايهه دايما :t33::t33:*​


فى الخدمه دايما :love34:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * من سلالة روميو وجيوليت الخيالية :t33::t33:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*او عنتر وعبلة:t33:*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> طيب ربنا يهديكى​



*إن الله  يهدي من يشاء يا حج سمعان :yaka:​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *او عنتر وعبلة:t33:*​



او تيمور وشفيقة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *زعيييييييييييييمة يا بت*​


 
:2::2::2:
:scenic:​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ايه رأيك فى اللى حصل من سارة ومصطفى
> 
> ليه الواحد يدخل بعضويتين ويعمل التمثيبية دى
> 
> ...


 
لما اشوف مصطفى هساله​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ايبهات متشابهة   يخلق من الشبه اربعين :new4::t33::t33:
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​


*او 42 43 44:t16:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> او تيمور وشفيقة ​


* أو مهند ونور :new4:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2895104&postcount=447


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> لما اشوف مصطفى هساله



يا سيدى انت ولا تعرف مصطفى اصلا ...... ماشى

رأيك بس كشخص عادى فى المنتدى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب نادي سارة نسمع الشهادة بتاعتها هنا :yaka:
> عشان نقولها مبروووووك ​*


*لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووللي*
*مبروك جالك قلق:t33:*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2011)

> طيب انا ممكن اسالك سؤال​
> 
> لو انا عملت كده لاسباب تضر المنتدى ليه روك لم يحظرنى
> وليه حتى الان تاركنى اكتب فى المنتدى​
> مش شايفين ان فيه شىء غريب شويه​



هل دى اجابة بالزمة .
انا وغيرى مالنا بروك وبادراته . يشيلك يحطك ، انا مالى​ 
انا سؤالى ليك ، ليه عملت كده وما هو هدفك . وهل انت اخطأت ام لم تخطأ ؟​هل عندك الجرأة والشجاعة لتتحدث كالرجال (و كنت تشكو حضرتك من نقصهم) ، ولا نقول خيرها فى غيرها ، ومع السلامة .​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إن الله يهدي من يشاء يا حج سمعان :yaka:​*


ده اذا شاء الانسان للهدايه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا فعلاً زادوا
> 
> 
> 
> ياراجل انت صاحب أعلي شباك تذاكر لدلوقيتي​


*شباك الوميتال يا بوب:t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> لما اشوف مصطفى هساله​


* طيب متنساش تسلم لنا عليييييييه *
*وقوله أبسط ياعم غلبت عادل امام فى زمانه *
*ومنتدى الكنيسة أكتشفك :spor24:*
*ومستعدين نمول اول فيلم يقوم ببطولته *
*عشان الفيلم ده قدم خلاص :2:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هل دى اجابة بالزمة .
> انا وغيرى مالنا بروك وبادراته . يشيلك يحطك ، انا مالى​
> 
> انا سؤالى ليك ، ليه عملت كده وما هو هدفك . وهل انت اخطأت ام لم تخطأ ؟​هل عندك الجرأة والشجاعة لتتحدث كالرجال (و كنت تشكو النقص منهم ) ، ولا نقول خيرها فى غيرها ، ومع السلامة .​


مهو اغلق الرسائل الخاصه السبيل الوحيد 
لكن على صفحات المنتدى لا اظن انه ينفع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ايه ده مصريين
> اكيد حاليا فى التحرير​


*والنبي شااااااااااااااااعر*
*امنحك لقب غفير الشعراء:t16:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *طيب متنساش تسلم لنا عليييييييه *
> *وقوله أبسط ياعم غلبت عادل امام فى زمانه *
> *ومنتدى الكنيسة أكتشفك :spor24:*
> *ومستعدين نمول اول فيلم يقوم ببطولته *
> ...


 حااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر انت بس تامرى​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2011)

> مهو اغلق الرسائل الخاصه السبيل الوحيد
> لكن على صفحات المنتدى لا اظن انه ينفع



ما فعلته على العام ، لا يمكن الا شرحه على العام .
واعيد واقولك 



> هل عندك الجرأة والشجاعة لتتحدث كالرجال (و كنت تشكو النقص منهم ) ، ولا نقول خيرها فى غيرها ، ومع السلامة .​


​


----------



## esambraveheart (13 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ما فعلته على العام ، لا يمكن الا شرحه على العام .
> واعيد واقولك


 



!ابن الملك! قال:


> هل دى اجابة بالزمة .
> انا وغيرى مالنا بروك وبادراته . يشيلك يحطك ، انا مالى​
> 
> انا سؤالى ليك ، ليه عملت كده وما هو هدفك . وهل انت اخطأت ام لم تخطأ ؟​هل عندك الجرأة والشجاعة لتتحدث كالرجال (و كنت تشكو النقص منهم ) ، ولا نقول خيرها فى غيرها ، ومع السلامة .​


 
*مش كفايه بقي و نقفل المحاكمات العلنيه دي؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> او تيمور وشفيقة​


او قيس وليلي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :2::2::2:
> :scenic:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شباك الوميتال يا بوب:t33:*​




:t16: :t16: :t16:​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *والنبي شااااااااااااااااعر*
> *امنحك لقب غفير الشعراء:t16:*​


 
شكرا شكرا :t16::t16::t16:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مش كفايه بقي و نقفل المحاكمات العلنيه دي؟؟؟؟​*



ايه هو اللي كفاايه
هو ممكن يرد عادي ولو اخطأ يعترف
ده مش عيب 
ولو هو مش مخطئ برضو يبان
وكل واحد يعتذر وانا اولهمممم


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *مش كفايه بقي و نقفل المحاكمات العلنيه دي؟؟؟؟​*


 مهو تسليه بقى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 20 ( الأعضاء 16 والزوار 4)

ولسه 

ولسه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> :t16: :t16: :t16:​


*ميرسي ميرسي:2:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> مهو تسليه بقى



لا مش تسلية بس عايزين نعرف


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> شكرا شكرا :t16::t16::t16:​


*مابقولك غفيييييييييييييييييييييير الشعراء:yaka:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه هو اللي كفاايه
> هو ممكن يرد عادي ولو اطات يعترف
> ده مش عيب
> ولو هو مش مخطئ برضو يبان
> وكل واحد يعتذر وانا اولهمممم


 ولا قولتلك مش هينفع اى شىء على العام​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2011)

> مهو تسليه بقى


الله عليك ، احسن اجابة واحسن شرح .. ظلمناك يا ابنى .
ربنا يحميك ويشفيك ويهدى الجميع .​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا مش تسلية بس عايزين نعرف



صحح
هو كده


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الله عليك ، احسن اجابة واحسن شرح .. ظلمناك يا ابنى .​
> 
> ربنا يحميك ويشفيك ويهدى الجميع .​


 شكرا ليك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (13 يوليو 2011)

انت اما تقول ع الخاص تقنع واحد 

بس ع العام تقنع كل الموجودين وتبقي علانية امام الكل 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ولا قولتلك مش هينفع اى شىء على العام​



طالما كان كلو ع العام والناس قالت وعدت وهزرت
لو حضرتك اخطات يبقى كلو يعرف وع العام
لو العكس برضو ع العام وليك اعتذارك


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صحح
> هو كده


 صح كده 
انكم حابين تعرفوا الحقيقه ده شعور جميل صدقونى وانا سعيد به
مع كل صفحات الدى ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

طيب انا هسالكم سؤال ايه اللى تعرفوه عن سمعان طوال 3 سنوات​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ولا قولتلك مش هينفع اى شىء على العام



ليه هو سررررر ؟؟

عايز تقول فين؟ قول فى المكان اللى يريحك


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> صح كده
> انكم حابين تعرفوا الحقيقه ده شعور جميل صدقونى وانا سعيد به
> مع كل صفحات الدى



كوييييس ساعدنا بقى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> صح كده
> انكم حابين تعرفوا الحقيقه ده شعور جميل صدقونى وانا سعيد به
> مع كل صفحات الدى ​



طيب حضرتك ليه ردة فعلك عاديه وكمان بترد عليهم بهزار
لو حد تاني كان الناس غلطت فيه بالشكل ده واتهمتو لو نفرض ان كل اللي حصل غلط
كان بان زعلو وغضبو اوي وترك المنتدى كمااان
لكن ردة فعلك وردودك غريبه اوي
كانك متهم فعلا وتحاول تبرئة نفسك باي طريقه او بمعنى تاني تحاول تقنعع
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> طيب انا هسالكم سؤال ايه اللى تعرفوه عن سمعان طوال 3 سنوات



فى اعضاء كتير فى الموضوع جديدة

انا عن نفسى فى المنتدى من سنتين بس

وانت كنت غايب فيهم مشوفتكش غير فى الفترة الاخيرة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> طيب انا هسالكم سؤال ايه اللى تعرفوه عن سمعان طوال 3 سنوات​



اها
الناس اللي تعرفو طول المده ترد
....


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ليه هو سررررر ؟؟
> 
> عايز تقول فين؟ قول فى المكان اللى يريحك


 
اللى يريحنى ان روك ينقل الموضوع اللى فى القسم الادارى فى الماركين اللى كاتبه انطون​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> اللى يريحنى ان روك ينقل الموضوع اللى فى القسم الادارى فى الماركين اللى كاتبه انطون​


* ومييييييييين قال ان كلام أنطونيوس مقنع *
*انا شفته *
*تفتكر ده سبب كافى ؟*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فى اعضاء كتير فى الموضوع جديدة
> 
> انا عن نفسى فى المنتدى من سنتين بس
> 
> وانت كنت غايب فيهم مشوفتكش غير فى الفترة الاخيرة



الظروف فى السنه الماضيه كانت تمنعنى من التواجد فى المنتدى
بس لما انتهت الظروف دخلت 
وبالتحديد بعد 25 يناير فما فوق​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> اللى يريحنى ان روك ينقل الموضوع اللى فى القسم الادارى فى الماركين اللى كاتبه انطون



يعنى الموضوع فى المشرفين دلوقتى وانت عايز تنقله المباركين

طب ومالع العام لكل الاعضء

ليك انت نفسك ما هو فى المباركين انت نفسك مش هتقدر تدخله

اللى عايزة اعرفه الموضوع سرررررررر ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ومييييييييين قال ان كلام أنطونيوس مقنع *
> *انا شفته *
> 
> *تفتكر ده سبب كافى ؟*​


 لو عشتى دقيقه من الظروف هتلاقى 100 سبب يكفى ​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> الظروف فى السنه الماضيه كانت تمنعنى من التواجد فى المنتدى
> بس لما انتهت الظروف دخلت
> وبالتحديد بعد 25 يناير فما فوق



تماااام يعنى احنا منعرفكش

لو دخلت على بروفايال الاعضاء المتواجدين فى الموضع

تلات اربعهم مشاركين من سنة او سنين

القدام قليلن 

يعنى انت شخصية غلمضة عنا


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يعنى الموضوع فى المشرفين دلوقتى وانت عايز تنقله المباركين
> 
> طب ومالع العام لكل الاعضء
> 
> ...


 
اه سر ​


----------



## esambraveheart (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه هو اللي كفاايه
> هو ممكن يرد عادي ولو اخطأ يعترف
> ده مش عيب
> ولو هو مش مخطئ برضو يبان
> وكل واحد يعتذر وانا اولهمممم



*و بعد ما يعترف و يعتذر لسعادتك و يذرف دموع الندم امام سعادتك ..هاتستفيد انت ايه ..و المنتدي ها يستفيد ايه ..و المسيحيه عموما حاتستفيد ايه من المحاكمه دي؟؟؟
يا ناس كفايه.. و من كان منكم بلا خطيه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> لو عشتى دقيقه من الظروف هتلاقى 100 سبب يكفى ​


* يافندم ماشى انا معاك *
*بس انت عندك رسايل خاصة ممكن تفسر بيها تصرفك لاى حد فالمنتدى *
*لانه اكيد مش معاك ال 24 ساعة *
*فى ظروف تخلى الانسان يعمل اكتر من كده انا معاك*
*بس فى تصرفات مش واضحة ومفيش ليها اى تفسير *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و بعد ما يعترف و يعتذر لسعادتك و يذرف دموع الندم امام سعادتك ..هاتستفيد انت ايه ..و المنتدي ها يستفيد ايه ..و المسيحيه عموما حاتستفيد ايه من المحاكمه دي؟؟؟​*


انا قولت يعتذر ليا او حاجه او جيبت سيرة الدموع
العكس انا بقول انا اولهم اللي اعتذر لاني شاركت في الهزار


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تماااام يعنى احنا منعرفكش
> 
> لو دخلت على بروفايال الاعضاء المتواجدين فى الموضع
> 
> ...


لكن شكلى بدات اتساهل والناس تعرف عنى حجات 
 وده شىء مش كويس خالص ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يافندم ماشى انا معاك *
> *بس انت عندك رسايل خاصة ممكن تفسر بيها تصرفك لاى حد فالمنتدى *
> *لانه اكيد مش معاك ال 24 ساعة *
> *فى ظروف تخلى الانسان يعمل اكتر من كده انا معاك*
> ...


 وطبعا هيكون التعامل على اساس ان فيه شخص عارف الحكايه
والمعامله هتتغير ​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> اه سر



ياااااه امال عايز تنقله للمباركين ليه ؟؟

انت عارف عدد المباركين فى المنتدى اد ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2011)

*يا سمعان بليز احكى من غير لف ولا دوران 
خليك دغرى و قول على طول... الموضوع مش ناقص   Suspense هو مشوق خلقة 

اتكلم بصراحة لو سمحت  ...انا اول الناس اللى بقوا متلخبطين مش فاهمين حاجة فى اى حاجة 
لو احنا غلط دافع عن نفسك ..سامحنى لكن انا حاسة ان موقفك بارد و مش بتعمل حاجة 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و بعد ما يعترف و يعتذر لسعادتك و يذرف دموع الندم امام سعادتك ..هاتستفيد انت ايه ..و المنتدي ها يستفيد ايه ..و المسيحيه عموما حاتستفيد ايه من المحاكمه دي؟؟؟​*
> 
> *يا ناس كفايه.. و من كان منكم بلا خطيه*​


هيكون فيه ناس اكتشفت سر الارض  ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

zezza قال:


> *يا سمعان بليز احكى من غير لف ولا دوران *
> *خليك دغرى و قول على طول... الموضوع مش ناقص Suspense هو مشوق خلقة *
> 
> *اتكلم بصراحة لو سمحت ...انا اول الناس اللى بقوا متلخبطين مش فاهمين حاجة فى اى حاجة *
> *لو احنا غلط دافع عن نفسك ..سامحنى لكن انا حاسة ان موقفك بارد و مش بتعمل حاجة *


  يعلم المسيح غصب
لكن بتجينى اوقات اكتب فيها لكن اراجع نفسى لان بعد اعتماد المشاركه لن يكون عنده مشاكل غيرى انا​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> وطبعا هيكون التعامل على اساس ان فيه شخص عارف الحكايه
> 
> 
> والمعامله هتتغير ​


* لالالالالالالا مش كده *
*لما كان حد يبقى فاهم وعارف ايه بيحصل *
*كان محصلش كل ده ولا الموضوع وصل لكده *
*ومكنتش خاليت نفسك فالموقف ده *
*سواء انت صح أو غلط *
*الانسان بيحكم باللى بيشوفه قدامه *
*واحنا شفنا انك اشتغلتنا بالعضويتين *
*تفتكر هنقول عنك ايه ؟*
*لكن لو فى حد فاهم بيحصل مكنتش الامور اتطورت لكده*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياااااه امال عايز تنقله للمباركين ليه ؟؟
> 
> انت عارف عدد المباركين فى المنتدى اد ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ربنا يزيد ويبارك ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالالالالا مش كده *
> *لما كان حد يبقى فاهم وعارف ايه بيحصل *
> *كان محصلش كل ده ولا الموضوع وصل لكده *
> *ومكنتش خاليت نفسك فالموقف ده *
> ...


 اهو اللى حصل 
انتوا حاليا شايفين ايه الحل
انا موافق على اقتراحاتكم​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> لكن شكلى بدات اتساهل والناس تعرف عنى حجات
> وده شىء مش كويس خالص



فين التساهل ده

انت مش عايز تقول ولا كلمة


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ربنا يزيد ويبارك



ده الرد !!!!!


----------



## esambraveheart (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> يعلم المسيح غصب
> لكن بتجينى اوقات اكتب فيها لكن اراجع نفسى لان بعد اعتماد المشاركه لن يكون عنده مشاكل غيرى انا​



*اخرج يا ابني من هذا الموضوع حالا لو سمحت..
راسلني علي رسائل الزوار ..ساكفل لك السرية لتتكلم و تشرح بحريه وساحذف كل الاصدقاء من قائمتي فلا يري رسائلك الا انا و انت و الاخوه الاداريين​*


----------



## Toni_Thaer (13 يوليو 2011)

خلص ليش كل هالحكي مهو بلاخير يلي رح يوصل على الملكوت او النار سو بدكم فيه ليش المحاكمه اتركوه للديان !!!


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فين التساهل ده
> 
> انت مش عايز تقول ولا كلمة


 
بالنسبالك مقولتش ولا كلمه​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

بص ان كنت متأكدة ان فى شيئ غلط مش طبيعى

بس دلوقتى صدقنى اتأكدت

انت مش عارف تقول كلمتين على بعض تدافع بيهم عن نفسك

او تفهمنا حاجة

فمتجيش تزعل مننا لما نشك فيك


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> اهو اللى حصل
> انتوا حاليا شايفين ايه الحل
> انا موافق على اقتراحاتكم​



*قولنا الموضوع من وجهة نظرك انت 
ازاى ليك اكتر من عضوية 
و ليه عملت كدة ..و ايه غرضك 
و لوسمحت بلاش كلام مرسل لو عندك دليل يكون احسن 
احنا سامعينك *


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بص ان كنت متأكدة ان فى شيئ غلط مش طبيعى
> 
> بس دلوقتى صدقنى اتأكدت
> 
> ...


مش زعلان ومش هازعل ​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> خلص ليش كل هالحكي مهو بلاخير يلي رح يوصل على الملكوت او النار سو بدكم فيه ليش المحاكمه اتركوه للديان !!!



اكيد الحكم للديان

احنا مش بنحاكموا

بس كنا عايزين نعرف ليه خدعنا المدة دى كلها

احنا مبنحاكهوش وحكمنا هيدخلوا الجنة ولا النار


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> اهو اللى حصل
> 
> انتوا حاليا شايفين ايه الحل
> 
> انا موافق على اقتراحاتكم​


* مفيش أقتراحات يا سمعان *
*سواء انت مسيحى أو مسلم فده ليك انت مش لينا *
*سواء كدبت علينا او أحنا اللى ظالمينك ده برضه ليك انت *
*وسواء فضلت فالمنتدى او حبيت تتركه ليك برضه *
*وربنا يكون معاك فى اى حال من الأحوال :yaka:*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد الحكم للديان
> 
> احنا مش بنحاكموا
> 
> ...


 انهى مده حددى لو سمحتى
وانا لو حاسس انها محاكمه كان هيبقى ليه راى تانى خالص​


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مفيش أقتراحات يا سمعان *
> *سواء انت مسيحى أو مسلم فده ليك انت مش لينا *
> *سواء كدبت علينا او أحنا اللى ظالمينك ده برضه ليك انت *
> *وسواء فضلت فالمنتدى او حبيت تتركه ليك برضه *
> ...


 انا قولت لروك
لو شايف انى اخطات فى حق المنتدى وكسرت قوانينه يطردنى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

انا بسجل متابعه وبس ومين غير اي ردد
وبقدم اعتذاري ليك عن اي رد او هزار هذا في حالة اذا كنا غلطنا فيك 
ربنا معاك ويرشدك للصح
متابعه...


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 يوليو 2011)

شويه وراجع 
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> انهى مده حددى لو سمحتى
> وانا لو حاسس انها محاكمه كان هيبقى ليه راى تانى خالص



لو انت مسلم من البداية يبقى خدعتنا 3 سنين

ولو انت بقيت مسيحى ورجعت مسلم تانى يبقى خدعتنا مده رجوعك


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> شويه وراجع
> ربنا معاكم



مفيش كلام تانى يتقال

ربنا معاك


----------



## esambraveheart (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لو انت مسلم من البداية يبقى خدعتنا 3 سنين
> 
> ولو انت بقيت مسيحى ورجعت مسلم تانى يبقى خدعتنا مده رجوعك



*برافو ...استفدنا ايه بقي من هذا الاكتشاف الرهيب؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> برافو ...استفدنا ايه بقي من هذا الاكتشاف الرهيب؟؟؟؟



ممكن اعرف ايه مشكلتك فى اننا نعرف

الشخص ده كان عمال يألف قصص كنا كلنا بنقراها  وحضرتك كنت واحد مننا بترد عليها وتحكيله كمان مواقف حصلت ليك 

دلوقتى اكتشفنا انه بيخدعنا مستغرب اننا عايزين نفهم السبب

سؤالى دلوقتى لحضرتك ايه اللى يزعلك لو احنا عندنا فضول نعرف ؟؟؟


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

يا احبائي فى المسيح
الموضوع مو متحمل انكم تحكو فية هيك
كبرو راسكم وتابعو فقط حلقات الزعيم عن ها الفيلم المثير للشفقة
الدخول فى جدال او تفسيرات اكثر من ياللى بتعرفوها لا تعنى شيئا اطلاقا
لان الوضع هو ياللى نحنا عارفينة
وخليكم عاقلين كدة وكبرو راسكم


----------



## esambraveheart (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ممكن اعرف ايه مشكلتك فى اننا نعرف
> 
> الشخص ده كان عمال يألف قصص كنا كلنا بنقراها  وحضرتك كنت واحد مننا بترد عليها وتحكيله كمان مواقف حصلت ليك
> 
> ...


*انا لم امنعك من المعرفه ..و انت من المباركين و الاستاذ روك وضح كل شئ في المباركين و يمكنك الاطلاع علي كل التفاصيل بسهوله .
.فلماذا تصرين رغم ذلك كله علي انتزاع الاعتراف بنفسك من فم سمعان  ؟؟؟
هو حضرتك ربنا اللي هايحاسبه و انا مش واخد بالي ؟؟؟؟
ليس عدلا و لا مقبولا انه من اجل الفضول الفارغ  وحده نقوض حياة انسان بفضولنا مهما كان مخطئا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ا احبائي فى المسيح
> الموضوع مو متحمل انكم تحكو فية هيك
> كبرو راسكم وتابعو فقط حلقات الزعيم عن ها الفيلم المثير للشفقة
> الدخول فى جدال او تفسيرات اكثر من ياللى بتعرفوها لا تعنى شيئا اطلاقا
> ...



احنا متابعين كله انترناشونال 

بس بردع عندنا فضول نعررررف


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> يا احبائي فى المسيح
> الموضوع مو متحمل انكم تحكو فية هيك
> كبرو راسكم وتابعو فقط حلقات الزعيم عن ها الفيلم المثير للشفقة
> الدخول فى جدال او تفسيرات اكثر من ياللى بتعرفوها لا تعنى شيئا اطلاقا
> ...


* طيب ياجوجو *
*عندى سؤااااااااااال مهم*
*لو كبرنا راسنا :love34:*
*ازاى هندخلها جوا التيشرت :dntknw:*
*هههههههههه*
*بغتت عاوز حاجة انت :beee:*​


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

خلاص اجعلو كلامى فى طى النسيان يا احبائي وكملو
بجد منتهى الروعة منكم
وفضولكم اكتير  مميز...
لما نشوف اخر كلامكم دة هيوصلكم فين


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> انا لم امنعك من المعرفه ..و انت من المباركين و الاستاذ روك وضح كل شئ في المباركين و يمكنك الاطلاع بسهوله ..فلماذا تصرين رغم ذلك كله علي سماع الاعتراف من فم سمعان ؟؟؟
> هو حضرتك ربنا اللي هايحاسبه و انا مش واخد بالي ؟؟؟؟
> ليس عدلا و لا مقبولا انه من اجل الفضول الفارغ وحده نقوض حياة انسان بفضولنا مهما كان مخطئا



طب ممكن حضرتك تقتبسلى الجزء اللى روك وضح فيه الموضوع وتبعتهولى فى رسالة خاصة

اصلى قريت الموضوع فى المباركين وفى حاجات كتييييير مش واضحة بالنسبة لى

يمكن حضرتك فهمت اللى انا مفهمتهوش

اما سؤال حضرتك التانى انا لسة مجاااوبة عليه حالا




> اكيد الحكم للديان
> 
> احنا مش بنحاكموا
> 
> ...



اللى احنا بنسأله عليه

مش الاسئلة اللى هنحكم بيها اذا كان هيدخل الجنة ولا النار


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> خلاص اجعلو كلامى فى طى النسيان يا احبائي وكملو
> بجد منتهى الروعة منكم
> وفضولكم اكتير مميز...



اممممم

طيب لكل واحد تفكيره


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * طيب ياجوجو *
> *عندى سؤااااااااااال مهم*
> *لو كبرنا راسنا :love34:*
> *ازاى هندخلها جوا التيشرت :dntknw:*
> ...


ههههههههه
روحى العبى بعيد يا مرمر احسن لك
بدل ماعضك


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اممممم
> 
> طيب لكل واحد تفكيره


صح كلامك
ربنا يعطيلك حكمة وبركة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

*يا جماااااااااااااااااعة بعد أذنكم لو سمحتوا *
*الموضوع مش مستاهل ان حد فينا يزعل من التانى *
*ويا أستاذ عصام الأعضاء حابه تفهم ايه اللى حصل *
*وياكوووووووينا سمعان عاوز يحكى احنا هنسمع مش عاوز يحكى خلاص*
*يا جماعة الحياة مش هتقف اذا كنا هنعرف او مش هنعرف *
*روقووووووووووا بقى كده *
*2 ليموووووووون هنا على حساب روك :t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

لما هو الموضوع في قسم المباركين واتوضح
الموضوع ده لسه مفتوح ليه 
وان كان العضو نفسو مش مبارك 
؟؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> روحى العبى بعيد يا مرمر احسن لك
> بدل ماعضك


* لالالالالالالالالا *
*ماما قالتلى العبى فالحتة اللى بيعلب فيها جوجو:beee:*
*وانا مطيعة بقى :blush2:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

يا سيدي 
زي ماتكونى فهمتى مقصدى لما بقول  نهدأ شوية وبلاش حدة فى كلامنا
لان الامر فعلا مو مستاهل
راح ارسلك تقييم هلا يا مورا


----------



## السـامرية (13 يوليو 2011)

*متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة ياشباب
انا بقى مش من المباركين عاوزة توضيح للى حصل كلة ينفع؟
ياريت يا استاذ سمعان تدافع عن نفسك لان موقفك كدة بيزود الشكوك اكتر و اكتر
عموما ايا كان رد ربنا يهديك بس صدقنى انا من الناس اللى مستغربة للموضوع كلة يعنى اقنعنى؟
لو لقتنى انا اللى حصل معايا الموقف دة مش هاتشك؟ولا هاتفضل تقول كلمتين وتقفل
ارجو التوضيح
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> يا جماااااااااااااااااعة بعد أذنكم لو سمحتوا
> الموضوع مش مستاهل ان حد فينا يزعل من التانى
> ويا أستاذ عصام الأعضاء حابه تفهم ايه اللى حصل
> وياكوووووووينا سمعان عاوز يحكى احنا هنسمع مش عاوز يحكى خلاص
> ...



اكيد يا مرمر

بس هو بيلومنا وبيقول انه برئ

حبينا نسمع ونشوف ادلة برائته بس هو اثبت انه معندوش كلمة واحدة يدافع بيها عن نفسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعة ياشباب
> انا بقى مش من المباركين عاوزة توضيح للى حصل كلة ينفع؟
> ياريت يا استاذ سمعان تدافع عن نفسك لان موقفك كدة بيزود الشكوك اكتر و اكتر
> عموما ايا كان رد ربنا يهديك بس صدقنى انا من الناس اللى مستغربة للموضوع كلة يعنى اقنعنى؟
> ...



دلوقتي هيتهموكي بالفضوول والموضوع في المباركين
استني لما تبقي مباركه وتعرفيي هههههههه
مع ان الموضوع اهو كلوو ع العاااام


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * لالالالالالالالالا *
> *ماما قالتلى العبى فالحتة اللى بيعلب فيها جوجو:beee:*
> *وانا مطيعة بقى :blush2:*
> *هههههههه*​


هههههههههه
خلاص طلاما الماما هى ياللى قالت
خلاص
العب معاكى وامرى للة
بس ماتضربيش يا بنوتة انتى


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دلوقتي هيتهموكي بالفضوول والموضوع في المباركين
> استني لما تبقي مباركه وتعرفيي هههههههه
> مع ان الموضوع اهو كلوو ع العاااام


يا حبيبة المسيح مافى  اى اتهامات بالنسبة للفضول
هو فقط كل شيئ بيبان وبيتعرف لمجرد المعرفة
وصدقونى لو انتظرتو فقط روك يكمل باقى حلقات اليلم العربى دة
راح تعرفو منة اكتر واكتر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههه
> خلاص طلاما الماما هى ياللى قالت
> خلاص
> العب معاكى وامرى للة
> بس ماتضربيش يا بنوتة انتى


* حاضر ياجوجو مش هضربك*
*هعووورك بس :budo:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> يا حبيبة المسيح مافى  اى اتهامات بالنسبة للفضول
> هو فقط كل شيئ بيبان وبيتعرف لمجرد المعرفة
> وصدقونى لو انتظرتو فقط روك يكمل باقى حلقات اليلم العربى دة
> راح تعرفو منة اكتر واكتر



لا احنا بس كنا بنسال العضو سمعان وهو كان بيرد علينا ومتقبل 
لكن في ناس مش عجبها وقالت هنستفيد ايه واننا بنحاكم 
وفضول والوان بالاحمر في وشنا
كل واحد ربنا يدبرلو امورو وحياتو
واللي غلط يبقى غلط في نفسو قبل كل شيئ وخسر ربنا 
ربنا مع الكل
شكراا لردك اخي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد يا مرمر
> 
> بس هو بيلومنا وبيقول انه برئ
> 
> حبينا نسمع ونشوف ادلة برائته بس هو اثبت انه معندوش كلمة واحدة يدافع بيها عن نفسه



*خلاااااااااص ياباشا ولا يهمك*
*بيت ياكوينا شكلك يدى على محامى على قاضى *
*تجيش اعملك موضوع واعملك قاضى فيييييه :2:*
*عليا الطلاج تكسرى الدنيا *
*بس تبقى تستخبى من الأعضاء :beee:*
*هههههههههه*
*روقى بقى يابت بدال ما اعملك متهمة :scenic:*​


----------



## esambraveheart (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب ممكن حضرتك تقتبسلى الجزء اللى روك وضح فيه الموضوع



*مشاركات 152  و 162  و 163  في هذا الرابط :​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=184062&page=16​


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا احنا بس كنا بنسال العضو سمعان وهو كان بيرد علينا ومتقبل
> لكن في ناس مش عجبها وقالت هنستفيد ايه واننا بنحاكم
> وفضول والوان بالاحمر في وشنا
> كل واحد ربنا يدبرلو امورو وحياتو
> ...


بعيدا عن اى مشاركات انكتبت خليني اسألك
لو المعرفة ياللى  فيكي تعرفيها هل تعرفيها  من شخص كاذب ينتحل اكثر من شخصية لخداع الاعضاء ويفبرك قصص وحكايات عجيبة ولما انكشف بردو بيستمر بخداعة وكذبة...
سؤالى يا حبيبة المسيح
هل تصدقين مثل ها الشخصية الوهمية فى اى شيئ راح يحكية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فكرى وماتجاوبيش فقط اعرفى مقصدى من معنى سؤالى 
ولو على الموضوع انة لسة مفتوح فاهو مش مفتوح لأجل حوار ومعرفة وفضول لان اللى عرفناة هو عرفناة خلاص
هو مفتوح للضحك والفكاهة وروح الدعابة فى جمال الحلقات اللى بتنزل عن ها الفيلم الهابط
ربي يباركك بنعمتة وبركتة اختى العزيزة


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> مشاركات 152 و 162 و 163 في هذا الرابط :
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...184062&page=16



قريتها وبرده مش موضحة


----------



## Toni_Thaer (13 يوليو 2011)

طيب ليش لهلأ ما انطرد من المنتدى بما انو اكيد كذاب؟!


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2011)

:new2::new2::new2:​


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> طيب ليش لهلأ ما انطرد من المنتدى بما انو اكيد كذاب؟!


تم التعامل معة بالنسبة لأسلوب كدبة وايقاف العضويات الاخرى ياللى كان بيدخل بها


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> خلاااااااااص ياباشا ولا يهمك
> بيت ياكوينا شكلك يدى على محامى على قاضى
> تجيش اعملك موضوع واعملك قاضى فيييييه
> عليا الطلاج تكسرى الدنيا
> ...



ههههههههههه بجد انفع

طيب يلا همتك معانا فى الموضوع

واجرى لما الاعضاء تضرب ههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2011)

ال 15 صفحة الاخيرة كانت حوار خاص مباشر بين المشاهدين وبين المخرج.

كما شاهدتوا، المخرج بارع في المراوغة وعدم الرد على الأسئلة وهذه احد مميزاته.

لذلك رفقنا بالمشاهدين وقررنا إيقاف هذا الحوار الجاف وإعادة نشر المشاهد القادمة من الفلم.

كبروا راسكم يا جماعة، الموضوع ما مستاهل ابداً. شخص كذب ولا يريد الفصح عن سبب كذبه.. خلاص انتهى..


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ياااااااااااماى روك انت بجدا *
*مشكلة*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (13 يوليو 2011)

دا ماطلع فيلم دى طلعت الكاميرا الخفية 
اضحك علينا يا رجالة


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2011)

بما ان الديمقراطية شعارنا وتلبية طلبات المشاهدين هي هدفنا، فما رأيكم، هل نستمر في طرح مشاهد الفلم ام نكتفي بما قدمناه كرسالة لكل من يحاول العبث؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2011)

*لا للإستمرار وياريت حجب عضوية أى شخص يقدم صورة سيئة للمنتدى ويكون عثرة للآخرين.*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*كمل يا ريس الموسم ساخن جدا وعايزين ننزل باقوى العروض 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*تحبوا انزلكوا انا مشهد ساخن يولع فى الدرة  
*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

مدام مش عايز يدافع عن نفسه

يبقى كمل


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2011)

*اممممممم انا بقول كفاية بقى :closedeye
اللى يزيد عن حده يقلب ضده *


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بما ان الديمقراطية شعارنا وتلبية طلبات المشاهدين هي هدفنا، فما رأيكم، هل نستمر في طرح مشاهد الفلم ام نكتفي بما قدمناه كرسالة لكل من يحاول العبث؟


 
بصراحه تعبت لما قريت 55 صفحه واكيد الكثيرين مثلي
معقول تضيع تعبنا ومتابعتنا  واستمتاعنا المتجدد باسم الديمقراطيه
وبكل الاحوال انا مع المصلحه والهدف بشكل عام​ 
 شكرا لك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بما ان الديمقراطية شعارنا وتلبية طلبات المشاهدين هي هدفنا، فما رأيكم، هل نستمر في طرح مشاهد الفلم ام نكتفي بما قدمناه كرسالة لكل من يحاول العبث؟


*المهم يا زعيم اغني في نهاية الفيلم*
*عشان عندليبة المنتدي:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*الشعب يريد تكملة الفيلم:t16:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*يمكن دى اول مشاركة ليا فى الموضوع 
بس متابعة من الاول 
خلاص كفاية بجد
*
ومتى وقفتم تصلون , فاغفروا ان كان  لكم على احد شى ,لكى يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم الذى فى السموات زلاتكم وان لم  تغفورا انتم لايغفر لكم ابوكم الذى فى السموات ايضا زلاتكم   (مرقس 11:  25-26 )

*سامحونى على رأيى يا جماعة لو محدش موافقنى فيه 
بس كل واحد له حرية رأى 
بس اذا كان احنا اولاد الملك بنغلط كتييييير فما بالكم باللى مداقش حلاوة المسيح 
عشان خاطر ربنا كفاية كده قوى وربنا يسامحه مهما كانت نيته 

و سورى تانى لو حد معترض على رأيى 
وعارفة ان ممكن كتير مش يعجبهم
بس كل واحد له وجهة نظره 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> يمكن دى اول مشاركة ليا فى الموضوع
> بس متابعة من الاول
> خلاص كفاية بجد
> 
> ...



كلامك صح حبيبتى

بس برده عايزين  نكمل الفيلم من اجل الفيلم بس

نعرف احداثه وكلماته الكوميدية كده

مش عشان التريقة


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يوليو 2011)

*متابعة معاكم 
وكلمة لك ياسمعان 
لو كنت مظلوم وف خطر على حياتك ربنامعاك ويحميك
اما لو كت خدعتنا بجد ربنا يسامحك ويشفيك ويهديك 
لانى بقيت شاكة فى ناس كتير ومبقتش عارفة اثق ف حد 
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## vetaa (13 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بما ان الديمقراطية شعارنا وتلبية طلبات المشاهدين هي هدفنا، فما رأيكم، هل نستمر في طرح مشاهد الفلم ام نكتفي بما قدمناه كرسالة لكل من يحاول العبث؟



*انا بقول كفايه لحد كده والرساله وصلت
واكثر الله من امثالك يا زعيم 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> كلامك صح حبيبتى
> 
> بس برده عايزين  نكمل الفيلم من اجل الفيلم بس
> 
> ...



*بأماااااااانة يا كوينا مالهوش اى لزمة 
صدقينى هيتعب ناس نفسيا اكتر من صاحب الموضوع نفسه اللى عليه الكلام 
و ده حصل فعلا 
ماننساش ان هدف المنتدى تبشيرى من الدرجة الاولى 
يبقى لازم نراعى الموضوع ده 
مع كامل احترامى لاخواتى العابرين **او اللى لسة بيفكروا فى الدخول للمسيحية 
**واللى انا واثقة ان ايمانهم اقوى مننا احنا اللى مولودين مسيحيين 
فى منهم الموضوع ده ممكن يبقى عثرة ليهم 
وعموما براحتكم 
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بما ان الديمقراطية شعارنا وتلبية طلبات المشاهدين هي هدفنا، فما رأيكم، هل نستمر في طرح مشاهد الفلم ام نكتفي بما قدمناه كرسالة لكل من يحاول العبث؟


 
انا من رائي نكتفي بهذا ياروك

وليكون عبرة لما يحاول الاستخاف بعقولنا

ويا اخوتي لكل من يظن اننا نقوم بجلده ومحاكمته

اتمني ان تفكروا ولو قليللا هذا انسان لم يخطئ بمعني الخطا هذا الشخص تلاعب بنا وبمشاعرنا  بل  والاسؤ ان كثير من الاخوة المشرفين بدون ذكر اسماء كانوا يبكون بالدموع لاجل شخصية لم يدركوا انها وهمية ولكن لفرط محبتهم للمسيح وابناء المسيح

 لذلك لماذا تغضبون الان ؟

هل عندما نجعله عبرة كما يستحق امام الجميع نبقي احنا الوحشين واننا بندين ابدا نحن لا ندين احد ولكن هذا الموقف لا يمر دون عقاب يمكنك ان تعدل قوانين اي دولة وتخبروها انه عندما يخطئ يقتل شخص لا تقوموا بقتله انما طيبوا خاطره ولا تزعجوه واخبروه ان يقتل ولكن لا يزعج الاخرين واللبيب بالاشارة يفهم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*سؤال بسيط  سهل وواضح و من حقي الواحد يغيب كام يوم يرجع يلاقي كوكب تاني مش منتدي تاني حتي؟؟؟؟

هو فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الموضوع مخصص للعضو محامى مصرى لانه طلب ان يتعرف على المسيح وكل شئ يخص المسيح يرجى من الاعضاء عدم التدخل انا هتابع مع استاذ مصطفى كل شئ *



*و ايه علاقه عنوان الموضوع بهدفه الاصلي اساسا؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 يوليو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *سؤال بسيط سهل وواضح و من حقي الواحد يغيب كام يوم يرجع يلاقي كوكب تاني مش منتدي تاني حتي؟؟؟؟​*
> 
> 
> *هو فيه ايه؟؟؟؟؟*​


* هههههههههههه*
*وصلتي متاخرة يا ثروث:t33:*
*اقرئي ده*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2891722&postcount=108


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*ياه دا الموضوع طويل اوى ربنا يعينك اقرى بقة
عايز اقولك حاجة يا كوبتك اللى صلى بدموع ولجاجة مرحش هدر وربنا كشف لينا عن الحقيقة فنحن صحيح صلينا من اجل قصة وهمية لكن ربنا كشف الوهم  
*


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

*لا كدة كتير *
*أمبارح أنا سايب الموضوع 38 صفحة في 24 ساعة يبقي بقدرة قادر 58 صفحة*

*لا أنا كدة مش لاعب :ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لا كدة كتير *
> *أمبارح أنا سايب الموضوع 38 صفحة في 24 ساعة يبقي بقدرة قادر 58 صفحة*
> 
> *لا أنا كدة مش لاعب :ranting:*​


*هههههههههههههه*
*مانت كنت الصبح مش جيت ليه:t33:*​


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انا لم امنعك من المعرفه ..و انت من المباركين و الاستاذ روك وضح كل شئ في المباركين و يمكنك الاطلاع علي كل التفاصيل بسهوله .​*
> *.فلماذا تصرين رغم ذلك كله علي انتزاع الاعتراف بنفسك من فم سمعان ؟؟؟*
> *هو حضرتك ربنا اللي هايحاسبه و انا مش واخد بالي ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ليس عدلا و لا مقبولا انه من اجل الفضول الفارغ وحده نقوض حياة انسان بفضولنا مهما كان مخطئا*​


*أستاذ عصام .... أعتذر عن تدخلي *
*ولكني أراي إنك تفعل عكس ما تقول في المواضيع التي تتواصل فيها*

*أتتذكر موضوع الجندي والمحاكمات العلانية التي حكتها ضد بعض الأعضاء المباركين والمحاورين عندما أخطأوا *

*يارب إرحمنا*​


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

*اخي سمعان .... راسلتك أمس للتواصل معك ... ولم تجيبني *
*عامة نحن لا نعرف بعضنا البعض معرفة شخصية ,,,, فكلنا هنا من خلف شاشات نتواصل *
*بأسماء مستعارة وشخصيات منمقة .... وغير ذلك *
*فلو كنت تريد الدفاع عن نفسك فلتتفضل .... أما إن كنت لا ترغب فلتكتفي بهذا القدر .... ولتكمل معنا في المنتدي كأخ لنا *
*وأنا عن نفسي مرحب بك من جديد .... فكل ما حدث والله يعلم وضعته في محل رد فعل وثورة منك علي ما رأيته أنت أنه تعسف من الأدارة ضدك .... مع أنه علي حقك*
*فأنت أخطأت وتم عقابك بما تراه الأدارة مناسباً ..... ومع ذلك نحن في إنتظار سمعان من جديد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2011)

*انا رأيى من رأى المخرج ​*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ياه دا الموضوع طويل اوى ربنا يعينك اقرى بقة*
> *عايز اقولك حاجة يا كوبتك اللى صلى بدموع ولجاجة مرحش هدر وربنا كشف لينا عن الحقيقة فنحن صحيح صلينا من اجل قصة وهمية لكن ربنا كشف الوهم *


 
اتفق معك يا شمس

الصلاة هي من كشفت الموضوع قبل يعمق اكثر من هذا


----------



## esambraveheart (14 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أستاذ عصام .... أعتذر عن تدخلي *
> *ولكني أراي إنك تفعل عكس ما تقول في المواضيع التي تتواصل فيها*
> 
> *أتتذكر موضوع الجندي والمحاكمات العلانية التي حكتها ضد بعض الأعضاء المباركين والمحاورين عندما أخطأوا *
> ...


*ما علاقة هذا بذاك اخي ؟؟؟
لا اري اي تشابه بين الموقفين علي الاطلاق
و هذا ليس مبررا تبرر به استمرارية هذه المحاكمة العلنية الخالية من اي نوع من انواع التسامح او المحبة
​*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ما علاقة هذا بذاك اخي ؟؟؟​*
> *لا اري اي تشابه بين الموقفين علي الاطلاق*
> *و هذا ليس مبررا تبرر به استمرارية هذه المحاكمة العلنية الخالية من اي نوع من انواع التسامح او المحبة*​


*اخ عصام لا فرق بين هذا أو ذاك .... عليك أن تدقق فيما كُتب *
*أنت تتكلم عن المحبة والتسامح ومحاسبة الأخرين والدينونة وغير ذلك *
*دون أن تراعي مشاعر الأخوة في هذا الموضوع *
*وكأن الكل مخطئ وكافر وأنت من أتي ليصحح المفاهيم ولتظهر أخطاء الأخرين وتماديهم ورأيك الأصح*

*لنسمع سوياً هذه القصة* 




> قيل عن افلاطون الفيلسوف إنه أقام حفلة للفلاسفة، وزين بيته بفاخر الرياش، وبالسجاد الثمين جدا.
> وكان بين المدعوين ديوجين الفيلسوف، وكان مشهورا بالزهد،
> وتعجب كيف أن فيلسوفا كبيرا كأفلاطون يفرش قصره بمثل هذا الفاخر!
> وداس بقدمه على السجاد مشمئذا...
> ...


*عامة أعتقد أن الرسالة وصلت فلنكتفي ..... وأتمني أن تسامحني عن تدخلي وإضافتي*​


----------



## white.angel (14 يوليو 2011)

*فلتستمروا ... 
يا خدام الرب ...
 يا صورة الرب ...
 يا ابناء الرب ...
 استمروا ... *​


----------



## Basilius (14 يوليو 2011)

*نقطه نظام 
كلمه بسيطه 
الموضوع لم يكون مجرد استخفاف او تريقه او ضحك و هزار و تسليه 
هو مجرد رساله 
رساله لاولي الالباب ... ولمن يرى في نفسه انه في قمه ذكاء البشر وان المسيحيين هم اقل ذكاءا 
الموضوع لا يمس شخص بعينه بشكل مطلق مباشر محدد 
هو مجرد رساله لها هدف وتم توصيلها في اطار مختلف 
وبالنسبه لمشاركاتي ... انا تكلمت عن الشخصيه الوهميه فقط .... 
وبالمثل مشاركات الحبيب روك 
الله مع الجميع 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يوليو 2011)

*ايه ياجماعة انتو قلبتوها غم ليه ؟ احنا مش كنا عاملين احلى افلام ويسرا كانت جاية دلوقتى 
والنبى والنبى نفسى اشوف يسرا 
وتانى نعيد الاغنية علشان نلطف الجو 
فى نص الجو بيغير جو بيطفى الضو بيرعبنى ماهو لو يخلى الضو يصير الجو بيعجبنى 
محدش يطفى الضو بقى وخلينا حلوين مع بعض 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يوليو 2011)

*تلطيفا للجو وعلشان يبقى فيه موسيقى تصويرية للفيلم الساخن ده 
وتعبيرا عن قصة الحب المستحيلة بين مصطفى (الشاب المسلم اللى تتمناه اى بنت مسيحية ) وسارة (البنت المسيحية اللى مش لاقية اى شاب مسيحى يملى العين )
احب اهدى ليهم الاغنية ديه من فيلم هى فوضى وهى بقت فوضى فعلا 
هو انتى ليه بعيدة كده ؟
هو انتى ليه بعيدة كده ومستحيلة بالشكل ده فرحة حياتى ومرها ايامى ليكى عشتها انتى الحقيقة فى دنيا زيف وانتى اللى دوبت فى حبها بقدر على الناس كلها وببقى قدامك ضعيف وبتعندى وانا ادوب ندا 
هو انتى ليه بعيدة كده 
هههههههه

*


----------



## jesus.my.life (14 يوليو 2011)

تصدقة زعلتونى وللهى انا لسه عارف موضوع سمعان من اخويا امبارح كان نفسى ابقى حاضر الموضوع من اوله وانا كنت شاكك فيه من نقطة 
اولا انا مااعرفهوش الا من كام يوم وكانت اول مشاركة اشوفها ليه بتاع معجزة المسيح معاه لما كان فى امن الدولة بيعذبوه عشان يقول مين الى عمده وكدة وقعد اقول هو لو كان امن الدولة مسكه وعذبوه وكدة نظامهم انهم بيطلعه يقوله عليه عشان المتشددين يقتلوه 
ويالا عايز اشوف الفيلم


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بما ان الديمقراطية شعارنا وتلبية طلبات المشاهدين هي هدفنا، فما رأيكم، هل نستمر في طرح مشاهد الفلم ام نكتفي بما قدمناه كرسالة لكل من يحاول العبث؟



كما يازعيم واحنا معاك


----------



## My Rock (14 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد انه من الأفضل ان نكتفي بالرسالة التي قدمناها من خلال الموضوع. المسيحي ليس ابله وليس ساذج واي لعبة لأسلمة شخص وهمي او لفبركة عملية تنصير تافهة سنكشفها وسنوقفها.

فكرة الموضوع بإنشاء قصة فلم يشترك بها أكثر من شخص بصورة عفوية سنحاول إعادتها في موضوع اخر.


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يوليو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> اعتقد انه من الأفضل ان نكتفي بالرسالة التي قدمناها من خلال الموضوع. المسيحي ليس ابله وليس ساذج واي لعبة لأسلمة شخص وهمي او لفبركة عملية تنصير تافهة سنكشفها وسنوقفها.
> 
> فكرة الموضوع بإنشاء قصة فلم يشترك بها أكثر من شخص بصورة عفوية سنحاول إعادتها في موضوع اخر.


 
تمام يا روك ربنا يباركك :t16:


----------

